# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  SOS [RP-78] Chat(on)s errants tous types - Capture fourrière en cours !

## Numaaa

Bonjour, 

L'an dernier, j'ai récupéré un chaton dans une impasse chez une connaissance... Plus de maman... Des chats qui trainent, mais sans plus...
Cette année, rebelote...

Les riverains en ont marre, la mairie est prévenue, ils vont venir "les débarrasser"... 

Chats quasi-sauvage... Femelles pleines... Males entiers... Bientot des bébés...

J'suis super novice en trappage... J'ai pas le matos... Pas les sous pour les stériliser... Ni d'endroit ou les mettre...

Voici une première liste des chats que j'ai vu...

1) Male noir - Non castré - Age inconnu (pas de photos)
2) Male tigré - Non castré - Jeune 
3) Male roux et blanc - Pouilleux - Pas castré - Age inconnu

4) Femelle bleue chartreux - Age inconnue (avec 2 bébés)

Un des loupiots... Laissé sur place, parce que trop jeune je pense... Quel age a votre avis? A vue de nez?

5) Femelle tigrée

6) Femelle noire - Poil long - Gestante

Les sexes inconnus: 
7) Roux - Jeune - Un peu typé (surement male)

8) Noir et blanc - Poils longs (magnifique)
9) Gris bleu et blanc - Un peu pouilleux
10) Gris bleu et blanc 

Ya au moins ca, et je sais que j'ai pas vu tout le monde, j'en suis sure...

[center:r8zr4x75]*Les besoins:
- Cages de trappes
- Aide pour les trappages
- Des terrains de relachage
- Des FA (sous asso de préférence) de sociabilisation si c&#39;est possible...
- Des dons pour les stérils...
*[/center:r8zr4x75]

*En urgence:* Besoin d'un cage de trappe pour la maman (et les petits)... Ils sont cachés dans un bosquet, avec le cadavre tout désséché d'un des petits !
VITE AVANT QU'ILS NE SUBISSENT LE MEME SORT

----------


## karoV

Contactez la fondation BB pour les bons de stérilisation et autres aides peut-être ?
Avez-vous contacté les asso du coin ?
Bon courage...

----------


## Numaaa

Bein pour l'instant, je misais sur la diff RESCUE...
Je vais contacter Flokelo, on habite pas loin je crois, elle pourra peut etre me préter une trappe...

Sinon, je suis une asso, mais je pourrais pas tout assumer... J'attends un peu savoir qui peut aider, et ensuite, je démarcherais   ::

----------


## SarahC

On peut diffuser, mail de contact?

----------


## mariecaro

sur la photo derriere le loupiot on voit la tete d'un chaton noir environ 4/5 semaines max......   ::   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## valro

j'ai des trappes mais c'est dans quelle ville ? dis le moi en mp si tu veux pas le dire sur le post.

----------


## toupil

rappelez moi ou c'est ?   :?

----------


## Numaaa

- Ville : Aubergenville

- Effectivement, on a une jolie photo du chaton gris et blanc, son frère est bien noir, mais il faut avoir l'oeil pour le répérer sur les photos... Donc age, 4/5 semaines... J'ai bien fait de pas les embarquer...

- Flokelo et Valro, je vous MP pour la trappe

- Flokelo, j'étudie ton plan d'attaque, ca me parrait pas mal du tout... Reste a négocier avec les voisins, mais aussi avec la mairie...

En premier lieu, je sort la famille de la, parce que franchement le pelage tout désséché d'un chaton mort me file pas vraiment d'optimisme...

J'ai pas répondu a tout, je relis, et je reposte

----------


## Numaaa

> On peut diffuser, mail de contact?


Diffusion OK
Même Facebook je pense, on risque pas grand chose, pas de lieu précis, personne a insulter... 
Mail : [email=manuellavds@hotmail.com:39wp4qpo]manuellavds@hotmail.com[/email:39wp4qpo]




> pour au moins savoir quelle fourrière va intervenir ?
> *-- Je connais pas les fourrière, tu saurais laquelle va être mise sur l'affaire?*
> 
> tu peux aller voir les personnes sur place et proposer comme j'ai fait pour conflans de faire stériliser et d'en prendre en charge au fur et à mesure des mois en expliquant que les fourrières vont les eutha....
> *-- J'ai commencé un travail avec le voisinage, mais certains n'en n'ont pas grand chose a faire, et d'autres sont vraiment excédés... Ca pue, les chats percent les piscines, rayent les voitures, font leur besoin partout... J'ai eu beau dire qu'ils allaient être piqués, ils étaient pas franchement émus...*
> 
> Je peux te faire 1 stérilisation + 1  castration avec identification et la convalo, mais guère plus sauf si j'ai une place qui se libère pour l'un deux
> *-- C'est déja beaucoup (si tu as un véto TRES compétitif c'est encore mieux, le mieux est cool, mais il est plus cher que celui de certaines assos)*
> 
> ...





> ils m'ont pas l'air bien sauvages en tout cas, des timides et craintifs, mais rien de bien méchant
> *-- Nan, après que mon APN m'ai laché, je leur ai donné a manger, on était a un 1m50...* 
> 
> la fondation pourrait t'aider et moi également pour les stérilisations si faites progressivement.
> *-- Je vais les contacter*



Si quelqu'un du coin veut bien devenir mon associé dans cette affaire, ca serait d'enfer... En ce moment, je taf beaucoup et je suis peu chez moi... 
Par exemple, je pourrais pas y retourner aujourd'hui... Peut etre demain... Du coup, c'est pas évident...

BIEN SUR SI DES ASSOS VEULENT PRENDRE EN CHARGE TEL OU TEL CHAT, AUCUN PROBLEME JE NE ME RESERVE PAS LE MONOPOLE LOOOIN DE LA

----------


## Numaaa

Merci pour ton mail    ::  
Je m'occupe du tract avant mardi, et je te le renvoie   ::  

Merci beaucoup =)

Vais surement pouvoir les diffuser très largement, ma cousine et moi distribuant le journal Municipal régulièrement, on sait faire ^^

J'ai contacté la fondation BB, donc a voir
Flo, ton véto est effectivement plus compétitif que le mien, donc peut être se rapprocher de lui pour des stérils de masse, a voir aussi 

Je vais téléphoner a la mairie, voir si je peux avoir un RDV etc

----------


## Numaaa

Bon, j'ai eu la police municipale, un homme charmant m'a répondu...
Il se renseigne sur la date précise et me tient au courant...

Je lui ai demandé si avec une action notable, donc enlèvement de plusieurs chats, on pourrait bloquer l'appel de la fourrière, il a pas eu l'air contre... C'est jouable...

J'vais aller bosser, donc vais plus être dispo cet après midi jusqu'a 22h au moins...
Mais je cogite ^^

----------


## alexounette78

hélas je suis trop loin pour vous donner un coup de main  :hein2:

----------


## Numaaa

"Les cages seront installées du 6 au 20 juin" dixit la Police Municipale
C'était donc pas un projet dans le vent...

Pour mon asso, j'ai déja de jolies brochures, ca fera l'affaire...

Sinon, pour les voisins, j'ai un peu l'habitude, j'ai appris la diplomatie depuis que je m'occupe d'animaux, voire même l'hypocrisie ^^

Merci de ton aide Flo  :Smile:  
Est ce que tu as dis tout a l'heure que tu avais une trappe? Je pourrais te l'emprunter, déja pour les bébés, je crains pour leur vie...?

----------


## Numaaa

Ok    ::  
J'la sens bien cette histoire, ma première utilisation trappe, avec une qui marche bof, ca va être fun ^^

Je veux biens les coordonnées   ::  
Ya une asso de chat libre dans mon coin je crois, je vais les appeler, parce qu'ils ont ptete des solutions de relachage, voire des trappes un peu plus près...

J'vais voir ca

----------


## valro

Flokelo, je pense que ce n'est pas ma trappe que tu as    ::    mais à vérifier.

De toute façon, je peux en prêter une si besoin et en état de marche    ::

----------


## Elhemina

Comment tout cela se passe ?

si besoin je peux me deplacer en transports...

Et il me reste une place pour 1 adulte ou une adulte avec petit ( j'attend des news du sauvetage de cet semaine )

bon courage

----------


## Numaaa

Pour l'instant, j'élabore un plan d'attaque...
Je vais acheter une trappe demain, pour la maman, en espérant qu'elle n'ai pas bougé...

Tu t'y connais en sociabilisation?
Tu bosse avec une asso en particulier?

----------


## Elhemina

Sociabilisation de plusieurs chats, dont mon chat chien sorti de la spa.. et qui est en ce moment couché sur mes genoux le ventres en l'air.

Je ne bosse pas avec association je suis nouvelle dans la pa 
Mais j'ai le contact de l'association Pas si Betes 77, ou est la maman d'un ami.

----------


## Numaaa

Ok =)

La, en l'occurence, il va s'agir de chats qui ont toujours vécu dehors... Donc on peut s'approcher a 2m, mais après ils se barrent...

Tu te sens? (C'est pas péjoratif, moi même je me pose la question pour moi ^^)
Tu pourrais contacter l'Association Pas Si Bête, savoir s'ils seraient OK pour en prendre un en charge, ou une maman avec ses petits?

Et éventuellement, si tu as une préférence sur le chat? Sachant qu'on ne sais pas qui entrera dans la trappe... Mais le noir et blanc a poil long et le roux un typé sont déja rentré dans une boite de transport avec de la bouffe, donc ca devrait aller ^^

Merci de ton aide   ::

----------


## Elhemina

Ca doit pouvoir se faire hihihi je l'ai bien fait avec des poneys sauvages de chez sauvages un chat ne devrait pas poser probleme...

Pas de préférence... après je crois qu'il faudrait en priorité essayer d'avoir la gestante et la grise avec les petits ... Mia sje m'y connais peu...

Pas de problème pour l'aide.

Voici mon mail [email=anne.cador@gmail.com:4v5ei7n4]anne.cador@gmail.com[/email:4v5ei7n4] je sui juste à côté de Fontainebleau et Nemours 

A bientôt

----------


## Numaaa

Je note ta proposition   ::  
L'urgence, c'est effectivement les femelles pleines, si elles ne le sont pas toutes, et la maman...
Je te laisse contacter Pas Si Bêtes savoir s'il peuvent aider, sinon, on avise.

----------


## Elhemina

mail envoye a l asso je te tiens au courant

----------


## circe6217

pour retarder le trappage et puisque la personne à la police municipale a l'air bien vous pouvez lui demander si la commune a respecté le code rural:
"lorsque des campagnes de capture des chiens et des chats errants sont envisagées sur tout ou partie du territoire de la commune, le maire est tenu d'informer la population, par affichage et publication dans la presse locale, des lieux, jours et heures prévus, au moins une semaine avant la mise en oeuvre de ces campagnes."
c'est la loi !!!
assurez vous des conditions de trappage aussi et d'accueil en fourrière tout cela est aussi strictement règlementé
par exemple il doit y avoir un registre des chats errants apportés à la fourrière, cela permet de vérifier le respect des 8 jours de garde

----------


## Numaaa

Justement, le type de la police a l'air bien, il a pas l'air contre le fait de me faciliter les choses, il m'a inviter a boire un café au commissariat pour en discuter.

Je vais pas arriver avec mes gros sabot, et me la jouer justicier du Code Rural, d'autant que les riverains ont l'air au courant, et qu'on est a un mois de l'échéance, et non pas a une semaine...

Cela dit, merci, je carte cette carte dans ma manche pour la semaine précédent l'échéance si elle n'est pas décalée, et qu'on a pas réussir a sortir tous les chats   ::   A ce moment, je mettrais les pieds dans le plat, et étant un peu juriste, je le collerais dans la tronche du maire ^^

----------


## circe6217

suite à un trappage sur la commune je suis allée voir le chef de la police municipale et ici aussi j'ai eu la chance de tomber sur une personne sincère et bienveillante 
 je ne l'ai pas agressé et après avoir vérifié mes affirmations quand au code rural il a sans problème reconnu son manque d'information et  s'est engagé à respecter la marche à suivre dorénavant
il m'a même fait lecture des bordereaux remplis par le trappeur de la mairie , 1 bordereau par chat avec son descriptif et lieu de trappage ce qui m'a été très utile quand la fourrière qui avait euthanasié les chats sans respecter le délai de garde v a nié les avoir reçus  :grrr: 
bonne continuation

----------


## Numaaa

J'suis retournée, ai vu la maman avec un chaton... Une femelle pleine et un male... Ils sont dans le jardin d'une résidence, je dois voir le gardien demain pour qu'il m'ouvre...

J'ai besoin de FA, d'Association...
Sans ca, comment trapper les chats? Ou les mettre?


[center:2ls15eqn]*CHERCHE FA - CHERCHE ASSOCIATIONS* [/center:2ls15eqn]

----------


## Numaaa

Je suis prête a trapper les chats, j'ai acheté une trappe, je vais voir le gardien et appeler la Fondation BB qui a gentiment répondu a mon mail...

Les conditions sont avec nous, mais pour le moment, je ne peux pas couvrir de chats, j'ai sorti une chatonne malade, et si j'en couvre, ca voudra dire que je suis pas sure de pouvoir assumer ses soins... Je veux pouvoir assumer les chats que je sauve jusqu'au bout, pas faire n'importe quoi et me retrouver dans le caca...

Donc:
[center:1vujs4t3]*APPEL AUX ASSOCIATIONS 
APPEL AUX FA
APPEL AUX DONS pour aider Auxilio ou toute autre asso volontaire a sauver ces chats...*[/center:1vujs4t3]

Ils ne sont pas a moi, je ne les connais que de vue, je ne suis pas responsable d'eux, mais ca me rend malade de penser qu'ils vont finir au fond d'un sac poubelle après la case fourrière !

[center:1vujs4t3]*!! HELP !!*[/center:1vujs4t3]


Elhemina, vous avez eu une réponse de l'asso que vous connaissez?

----------


## melusine23

Allez, j'ouvre le bal des dons, je ne peux pas t'aider autrement...

*RECAP DONS:*
- 20  (melusine23)
TOTAL: 20 

Allez! Encourageons Numaaa et sa jeune asso dans ce premier gros sauvetage/trappage!
Assos, FA, donateurs... vous êtes tous les bienvenus...
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Numaaa

::  
Un grand merci a Mélusine !!!
 :merci: 

Seconde bonne nouvelle de la journée:

*[center:2mysyi4j]LA FONDATION BRIGITTE BARDOT S&#39;ENGAGE A PRENDRE EN CHARGE LES STERILISATIONS DES CHATS
A conditions qu&#39;ils aient une solution ferme, c&#39;est a dire une famille d&#39;accueil et une asso qui les couvre[/center:2mysyi4j]*

C'est quand même un super coup de pouce !

Et puis, j'ai été voir la police, je fais un courrier au maire, on devrait pouvoir bloquer la capture, si on montre que ca bouge, et pour que ca bouge, il faut des FA, et des asso pour les couvrir...

J'ai grandement commencer a réunir les carte dans les mains de la PA, maintenant, c'est a nous de jouer !

----------


## Numaaa

[center:rsczm7jh] ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: [/center:rsczm7jh]

[center:rsczm7jh]*Le délai est au 6 juin*[/center:rsczm7jh]


Je suis prête a faire le pied de grue pour les trapper, les emmener chez le véto pour la stérilisation, faire des bouts de trajets vers les FA, mais je vais pas inventer des place, ni des billets de 500 

J'ai besoin d'aide, sinon ils vont mourrir !

Rappel:

[center:rsczm7jh]*!! La FONDATION BRIGITTE BARDOT prends en charge les stérilisations !!

APPELS AUX FA ET AUX ASSO*[/center:rsczm7jh]

----------


## Tends-Moi La Patte

On est plus que complet en ce moment, mais on va diffuser de notre côté pour vous aider.

----------


## Numaaa

[center:22lnqxde] ::  






Merci "Tends moi la patte" de ta réponse   ::   Ca fait du bien de voir le post remonter ^^



Mais sinon    ::  

On est le 23 mai, les cages de la fourrière vont être déposées le 6 juin...
Il est vraiment temps de se bouger !


*    CHERCHE FA ET ASSO  * 

Sans ca, ces chats vont mourrir dans l&#39;indifférence générale ...[/center:22lnqxde]

----------


## Ego_idealis

Bonjour à tous !

Tout d'abord, je n'y connais rien à ce forum ni au sauvetage d'animaux. Je ne souhaite pas m'engager dans une asso, ma vie est déjà bien remplie.
Je suis tombée sur cette annonce par hasard en traînant sur Facebook et je me suis dit "pourquoi pas ?"

J'ai 2 chiennes de la SPA qui sont ultra gentille (indifférentes aux chats) et vivent quasiment dehors. 
J'ai déjà eu l'occasion de récupérer des chatons abandonnés sous une botte de paille = biberon et plaçage auprès de connaissances. 

Je pense pouvoir faire adopter facilement 1 ou 2 chatons voir chat gentil.
Par contre, dans mes exigences, rien de conventionné : chaton donné à quelqu'un que je connais un peu, et à qui j'ai ensuite demandé de voir la facture de stérilisation (quand les petits ont eu l'âge, juste pour "faire sérieux")

Dans l'affaire qui nous occupe ici, je me suis dit que je pourrais peut être filer un petit coup de main : aide au trappage, transport ou "FA" ...
Mais j'avoue que j'ai un peu peur de me retrouver "coincée" : je ne souhaite pas être FA à vie, et je ne me vois pas demander à mes connaissances de "payer" leur chat car ils ont été "pris en charge par une asso" ....

Voilà, si mon aide peut être utile malgré tout, n'hésitez pas à me contacter : ego_idealis@hotmail;com

----------


## Numaaa

Bonjour Ego_Idealis, 

D'abord merci de t'intéresser à ces chats   ::  

Voila comment l'Association Auxilio fonctionne, au même titre que la plupart des associations de protection animale:

- Aucun engagement particulier n'est demandé, être famille d'accueil ne veut pas dire devenir militant ou autre.
- Cependant, chaque animal récupéré par une association est automatiquement identifié ( c'est exigé par la loi pour toute cession de carnivore), vacciné et stérilisé (pour les animaux ayant l'âge requis.

Ca peut paraitre contraignant pour les potentiels adoptants, mais  il faut se rendre compte, que réaliser tout ca par soi même chez son vétérinaire cela coute bien plus cher...
Mettre en règle une femelle soi même: Environ 270 
Mettre en règle un male :  Environ 220

Les frais d'adoption via une association: Moins de 150
Pour l'Association Auxilio : 130

- Ensuite, devenir famille d'accueil, c'est s'engager pour une durée indéterminée, qui peut aller de 15 jours pour un chaton tout mimi qui trouvera vite une famille, a plusieurs mois. Mais c'est vraiment aléatoire.

Toutefois, il faut savoir que les associations font tout leur possible pour trouver des familles a leurs protégés et ne compte pas seulement sur les connaissances des familles d'accueil afin de donner un maximum de chance aux chats...

Voila en général comment ca fonctionne...
Peux tu me dire où tu te situe? Je ne dis pas non a un  coup de main de toute nature ^^

Malgré ce mode de fonctionnement serais tu intéressée pour être famille d'accueil? Bien sur, tu as le droit d'avoir tes préférences pour tel ou tel chat, ou pour tel ou tel age etc

Une dernière chose, la plupart de ces chats ont besoin d'être sociabilisés car ils ne sont pas habitués a la vie de famille, cela te pose t-il un problème?

En tout cas, merci de ton interet   ::

----------


## Ego_idealis

Il est évident que chaque chat récupéré doive être identifié, vacciné et stérilisé.
Donc si je suis FA, je suis couverte par une asso qui prend en charge ces frais. Mais si l'asso n'a plus de sous, elle peut refuser que je réponde à une annonce d'ici en me proposant d'être FA ?
Et si je trouve preneur, dois-je demander l'autorisation à l'asso et faire payer l'adoption à la personne ?

En ce qui concerne la durée indéterminée ... J'ai envie de dire "c'est le jeu ma pov' Lucette"    ::    Donc pas de soucis là dessus.
Pour ce qui est de la sociabilisation : ma famille se compose de mon conjoint et moi même + 2 chiennes adorables/indifférentes aux chats + tout plein de jeunes cavaliers prêts à faire des papouilles si besoin ^^
Sur le point de ce que l'on pourrait appeler "l'espace de vie", mes chiennes sont cantonnées à notre pièce d'entrée/bureau pour des raisons de propreté. Cependant, je saurais m'adapter à tous nouvel arrivant. Dans le cas d'un chat, il ne pourra sortir (les chiens du coin ne sont pas aussi sympa que les miennes) mais il me semble que c'est de toutes façons non recommandé dans le cadre d'une FA. 

Pour finir, je suis de Trappes (78190)
Donc, je veux bien venir les chercher et les amener pas trop loin, mais je ne pourrais pas faire "le pied de gure" avec toi   :niais: 

Voilà. J'espère qu'on pourra faire quelque chose pour eux.  @+

----------


## Ego_idealis

? On peut pas éditer ses messages sur ce forum ?

Je voulais juste ajouter que ton site d'asso est plutôt joli bien que pas à jour    ::  
Par contre, le lien ne marche pas, j'ai du faire une recherche google. Et rien ne ce passe quand je clique sur "formulaire FA" ...

----------


## circe6217

la date de capture approche,
 n'oublies pas de vérifier si la commune a publié au moins 1 semaine avant date, heure et lieux de capture et affiché aussi pour gagner quelques jours événtuellement
toutes les infos concernant ce qui est fait des animaux errants doit être aussi affiché en mairie
http://www.jaulgonne.com/pratique/Regle ... _chats.pdf
vérifier à la fourrière qu il y a bien un registre où sont notés les animaux entrants (y a des fourrières où ce n est pas fait   :grrr:  )
bon courage

----------


## Numaaa

> Il est évident que chaque chat récupéré doive être identifié, vacciné et stérilisé.
> Donc si je suis FA, je suis couverte par une asso qui prend en charge ces frais. Mais si l'asso n'a plus de sous, elle peut refuser que je réponde à une annonce d'ici en me proposant d'être FA ?
> Et si je trouve preneur, dois-je demander l'autorisation à l'asso et faire payer l'adoption à la personne ?
> 
> En ce qui concerne la durée indéterminée ... J'ai envie de dire "c'est le jeu ma pov' Lucette"      Donc pas de soucis là dessus.
> Pour ce qui est de la sociabilisation : ma famille se compose de mon conjoint et moi même + 2 chiennes adorables/indifférentes aux chats + tout plein de jeunes cavaliers prêts à faire des papouilles si besoin ^^
> Sur le point de ce que l'on pourrait appeler "l'espace de vie", mes chiennes sont cantonnées à notre pièce d'entrée/bureau pour des raisons de propreté. Cependant, je saurais m'adapter à tous nouvel arrivant. Dans le cas d'un chat, il ne pourra sortir (les chiens du coin ne sont pas aussi sympa que les miennes) mais il me semble que c'est de toutes façons non recommandé dans le cadre d'une FA. 
> 
> Pour finir, je suis de Trappes (78190)
> ...


Alors en premier lieu, en principe, être FA pour une association ne veut pas dire donner l'exclusivité à celle ci... Tu peux être FA pour plusieurs associations... Si l'une n'a plus de sous pour prendre en charge de nouveaux chats, tu peux aller vers une autre sans que ca pose en principe de problème...

Si tu trouve un adoptant, en ce qui me concerne, je fonctionne en collaboration, je demande a ce que celui ci remplisse un petit questionnaire. Pour qu'une adoption se fasse, il faut que la FA soit OK mais que l'asso le soit aussi.

Enfin, oui, quand une association prend un chat en charge, l'adoption se fait toujours par le remboursement des frais véto engagés..

De ton coté, tu connais des associations de protection animale qui pourrait couvrir ta proposition de famille d'accueil?

----------


## Numaaa

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Voici une première liste des chats que j'ai vu...
> *
> 1) Male noir - Non castré - Age inconnu (pas de photos)
> 2) Male tigré - Non castré - Jeune 
> 3) Male roux et blanc - Pouilleux - Pas castré - Age inconnu*
> 
> *4) Femelle bleue chartreux - Age inconnue (avec 2 bébés)*
> ...


[center:1mzwhp6r] ::  *UN DES CHATON EST MORT, D&#39;AUTRES SONT NES  (je ne les ai pas encore vu) ET LA CAPTURE EST DANS UNE SEMAINE*  ::  

 ::  SOS URGENCE  :: [/center:1mzwhp6r]

----------


## Numaaa

Il y a plusieurs types chartreux, dont des jeunes, parfois 6 mois... Des jeunes tigrés... Des poils longs... 

Il faut les sauver! 

 ::   ::   ::  

Les trappages peuvent commencer demain! 

Les chats sont approchable à moins de 50cm, ce ne sont pas de vrais sauvages! 
Les stérilisation sont prises en charge par là Fondation BB!

Pourquoi personne n'intervient sur ce post?

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ego_idealis

Je suis dispo demain toute la journée pour un coup de main trappage si tu veux.
Ou mercredi matin.

Toujours ok pour en accueillir bien que je ne soit pas FA ...

----------


## renarde47

Je ne peux hélas rien faire, mais je vais diffuser sur facebook, en espèrant que ça fera bouger du monde de ton secteur!

----------


## SarahC

Pr ton petit, je dirais + ou - 6 semaines, mais je laisse les expertes confirmer:

----------


## Numaaa

A vrai dire, je l'ai revu qu'une fois... Son frère noir est mort... 
J'ai revu sa mère semble t'il, mais pas lui...

Je retournerais aujourd'hui, mais sans propositions de prise en charge je vais encore y aller pour regarder...

Chez moi c'est plein et les caisses sont vides ...

(Ego, je vais démarcher (encore) des associations du coin, savoir si l'une d'entre elle pourrait te couvrir si tu prenais un chat d'Aubergenville   ::   )

*[center:39caxa03]!! APPEL AUX ASSOCIATIONS !! APPEL AUX FA !! APPEL AUX DONS !![/center:39caxa03]*

----------


## circe6217

sur le bon coin j'ai noté des annonces de demandes de chatons ou jeune chat bleu ou poils longs, peux tu avoir des photos, je les transmettrai pour essayer de te trouver adoptants

----------


## Numaaa

Il y en a au moins un troisième avec la queue courte...
Là, les photos sont pas vraiment a leur avantage, mais bon, je fais pas de miracles...

----------


## Numaaa

[center:nrw8w9qu] ::   ::   :: [/center:nrw8w9qu]

Le post de ces chats est dans les morts programmées et c'est le désert... J'avoue ne pas piger... 

Il vont mourir dans l'indifférence générale, ca me déprime... J'ai beau tout retourner dans ma tête j'y arriverais pas seulement avec mon asso, c'est impossible...

*[center:nrw8w9qu]    BESOIN D&#39;ASSOCIATIONS     [/center:nrw8w9qu]*
*[center:nrw8w9qu]    BESOIN DE FA SOUS ASSOCIATION    [/center:nrw8w9qu]*

----------


## jessmo

Je suis désolée de ne pouvoir te venir en aide (je pars en vacances et je ne peux pas accueillir un nouveau chat) mais, ne baisse surtout pas les bras, je suis certaine que tu vas y arriver !

J'imagine que tu as dû contacter tous les refuges et associations du coin.
Mais peut-être n'as-tu pas contacté le refuge du chesnay ?
http://www.refugeduchesnay.com/descr.htm

Dans les Yvelines, il  y a également la spa d'orgeval, la spa d'hermeray et de plaisir.
Essaie de faire un peu de forcing et peut-être qu'ils accepteront de t'en prendre un ou plus ...

Courage.

----------


## gertrude

Bonjour,

Je peux te proposer de prendre en urgence la mère chartreuse avec ses bébés, de façon temporaire, en attendant qu'une assoc puisse prendre le relais.
Suis sur Paris mais sans voiture.

----------


## chouna

saches que ces chats ne restent pas dans l'indifference. on est là, à lire tes messages, regarder tes photos... et à ne rien pouvoir faire.

j'ai à coté de chez moi des ilots egalement à tirer d'affaire... et voilà. complet, fauché... 

bon courage

----------


## matoou

Je prends le post en signature   ::   c'est hélas tout ce que je peux faire car déjà trois chats chez moi dont deux tigré (on sait bien le temps qu'ils restent à attendre l'adoption ... ) plus une pleine qui file au véto tout à l'heure et une deuxième pleine encore dehors que je pars chercher à l'instant.    ::

----------


## TanjaK

Pareil pour moi, Nuuma, je suis ton post, mais actuellement, je ne peux rien faire d'autre que de le prendre en signature    ::

----------


## Sulivent

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je peux te proposer de prendre en urgence la mère chartreuse avec ses bébés, de façon temporaire, en attendant qu'une assoc puisse prendre le relais.
> Suis sur Paris mais sans voiture.


Je peux faire le voyage en voiture pour la déposer chez Gertrude.

----------


## circe6217

pour les stérilisations il y a l asso "Bourdon" je crois sur paris qui stérilise gratuitement
Pas moyen de proposer à la mairie un plan de stérilisation avec placement des plus sociables et surveillance des sauvages relachés sur place ?
on sait qu il n'y a rien de tel qu un territoire vacant pour attirer d'autres chats errants...

----------


## Numaaa

J'ai bien lu vos message sur mon portable, je vous réponds ce soir, je suis en partiels ^^

----------


## Numaaa

> Je suis désolée de ne pouvoir te venir en aide (je pars en vacances et je ne peux pas accueillir un nouveau chat) mais, ne baisse surtout pas les bras, je suis certaine que tu vas y arriver !
> 
> J'imagine que tu as dû contacter tous les refuges et associations du coin.
> Mais peut-être n'as-tu pas contacté le refuge du chesnay ?
> http://www.refugeduchesnay.com/descr.htm
> 
> Dans les Yvelines, il  y a également la spa d'orgeval, la spa d'hermeray et de plaisir.
> Essaie de faire un peu de forcing et peut-être qu'ils accepteront de t'en prendre un ou plus ...
> 
> Courage.


J'ai envoyé des mails au 3/4 des refuges d'ile de france, j'ai eu une seule réponse, négative...
Orgeval, n'a  pas de mail, je dois les appeler, mais comme je bosse demain, ca sera surement lundi  :? 




> Envoyé par gertrude
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> Je peux te proposer de prendre en urgence la mère chartreuse avec ses bébés, de façon temporaire, en attendant qu'une assoc puisse prendre le relais.
> Suis sur Paris mais sans voiture.
> 
> 
> Je peux faire le voyage en voiture pour la déposer chez Gertrude.


C'est gentil.
Mais que va t-on faire s'il y a des frais? Comment gérer s'il n'y a pas d'asso qui  couvre?
Il reste au maximum 1 bébé, mais je ne l'ai pas vu a ma dernière visite  :? 




> pour les stérilisations il y a l asso "Bourdon" je crois sur paris qui stérilise gratuitement
> Pas moyen de proposer à la mairie un plan de stérilisation avec placement des plus sociables et surveillance des sauvages relachés sur place ?
> on sait qu il n'y a rien de tel qu un territoire vacant pour attirer d'autres chats errants...


Le souci, c'est pas vraiment les stérilisations vu que le Fondation BB prends en charge, mais a condition qu'on ai une vraie solution.
Le problème, c'est pas particulièrement le maire, c'est les riverains, ils en ont vraiment marre, donc impossible d'en laisser plus de 2-3 sur place. Ca les gave vraiment...


Il y a des propositions de FA sur ce post, déja 2... Et pas une seule association ne pointe le bout de son nez... J'vous jure, c'est désespérant... J'vois tous les autres sujet de la rubrique avancer, et moi ici, je rame  :?

----------


## matoou

Le mieux est que les deux FA prennent la liste de leur départements en bas de page, les associations dedans y sont en violet ... qu'elles envoient un mp  ::   je connais pas beaucoup d'asso' sur rescue qui ne répondent pas et même si c'est négatif ça vaut le coup d'essayer   ::

----------


## gertrude

Bien d'accord avec toi: une assoc serait bien......au moins pour prendre le relais rapidement

Mais en attendant le 6 juin se rapproche et d'après ce que tu dis, ça craint......  :hein2:  , c'est pourquoi je proposais un accueil d'urgence, temporaire.
Concernant les frais véto, à priori, ce ne sont pas des chats fracturés de partout, donc on doit pouvoir assurer les frais standard.
C'est déjà super que tu ais pu négocier les stérilisations.

Une assoc peut-elle nous "prêter" des prix assoc auprès de leur véto en attendant mieux ?
Car de toute façon, il faudra les tester et les vacciner assez rapidement, à moins qu'elles s'avèrent intouchables dans l'immédiat...............

----------


## Numaaa

Je peux prêter mon véto et ses tarifs asso si besoin, mais malheureusement, je ne peux pas assumer... Je n'ai plus d'argent dans les caisses en ce moment  :? 

Mais effectivement, la plupart des chats semblent en bonne santé, enfin, c'est relatif, c'est des chats errants... Mais pas de coryza apparent, pas de chat baveux etc

Gertrude, si tu peux tenter de démarcher les assos que tu connais ca serait chouette   ::  
Et, si j'arrive a trapper une autre maman (je suppose que les mises bas vont commencer), ca serait OK? Ou seulement pour maman + fils unique?

Merci en tout cas

----------


## Numaaa

Il semble donc impossible de mobiliser des assos  :? 

Je relance donc l'appel au don : Pour sortir un chat, si la FBB prends en charge les stérilisations, il faut compter les vaccins (30x2), le test (25 environ) et le tatouage (25) ce qui revient a environ 100 par chat sorti de l'enfer...

Comme déja dit, les caisses de l'association AUXILIO sont vides, mais si on mobilise suffisemment de dons pour une prise en charge, je le ferais...

Faute d'association, j'en appelle a votre générosité.

*[center:vjrciwkb]NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE DONS POUR SAUVER CES CHATS[/center:vjrciwkb]*

Les dons commencerons par des promesses pour savoir quelles actions sont possibles, on verra ensuite pour l'effectivité des dons

[center:vjrciwkb]*MERCI D&#39;AVANCE*[/center:vjrciwkb]

----------


## gertrude

Je me permet de copier-coller la proposition de Mélusine:




> Allez, j'ouvre le bal des dons, je ne peux pas t'aider autrement...
> 
> *RECAP DONS:*
> - 20  (melusine23)
> TOTAL: 20 
> 
> Allez! Encourageons Numaaa et sa jeune asso dans ce premier gros sauvetage/trappage!
> Assos, FA, donateurs... vous êtes tous les bienvenus...


RECAP DONS:[/b]
- 20  (melusine23)
- 60    (gertrude)
TOTAL: 80 

Plus que 20 euros pour sortir un chat......  :kao8: 

*Et les autres aussi....petit à petit........ pour les voir enfin:*   ::

----------


## Numaaa

:merci: 
Gertrude

(Je vais voir si je trouve le bébé )

----------


## cbb44

il n'y a aucune possibilité d'en remettre sur place ? car dans ce cas seule la stérilisation (payée par fbb) est obligatoire

----------


## chouna

et normalement BB demande seulement que le maire s'engage à ne pas les faire ramasser par la fourrière

----------


## Numaaa

> il n'y a aucune possibilité d'en remettre sur place ? car dans ce cas seule la stérilisation (payée par fbb) est obligatoire


J'allais déja dire que non, suite aux multiples plainte de riverains, mais apparemment, mon action ne plait pas a tout le monde.

La Police Municipale vient de m'appeler pour m'incendier, ca va pas assez vite, il y a des plaintes, je suis pas assez equipées selon eux, et la capture va avoir lieu...




> et normalement BB demande seulement que le maire s'engage à ne pas les faire ramasser par la fourrière


La Fondation BB ne m'a pas dit ca, le M. a très bien compris qu'il n'étais pas possible de les remettre sur site, d'une part a cause des riverains, et d'autre part, a cause de la fourrière...
Le maire s'engage a maintenir la tranquilité de vie dans sa commune, si ca passe par retirer des chats libres, meme stérilisés, s'il le faut, il le fera...


Après l'appel de la police, j'apprends aujourd'hui que j'avais réussi a faire bloquer la capture... Joie de courte durée, le maire et le chef de la PM est furieux apparement, donc il recommande, avec un peu de chance, la société leur en voudra pas, et viendra quand meme aujourd'hui.

 ::   On est pas loin de la fin ce SOS, ils vont être capturés dans l'indifférence, emmené dans une fourrière où a mon avis, on ne fait pas de liste et piqué... Je vais même pas refiler le bébé aux SOS de RP, parce qu'a mon avis, vu la localisation ils auront pas cette "chance"

----------


## bzp

*MP de masse association , 78 ,91 , 95, 92 , 27 et 28.*

----------


## mariecaro

mp de masse demandés sur 78, assoc et rp....  :merci:  cherche terrain de relache......

----------


## Numaaa

> *MP de masse association , 78 ,91 , 95, 92 , 27 et 28.*


Merci,
Bien recu pour les groupes asso et 78

----------


## circe6217

puisque la capture est décidée et la police municipale moins aimable , as tu joué la carte du code rural pour gagner quelques jours ?
veux tu que je fasse une annonce sur le bon coin pour rechercher des familles d accueil?

----------


## circe6217

si ça peut aider je suis prête à appeler la mairie et la PM pour réclamer le respect du code rural

----------


## Numaaa

Monsieur le chef de la PM est en pause déjeuner... Je dois rappeler après 14h... A 14h, je serais dans un amphi pour passer un partiel...

Bref, je vais rappeler cet après midi, et oui, je vais jouer la juriste casse coui**es   ::  

J'suis tellement deg, j'attends une réponse du maire depuis une semaine, et le mec, il me rappelle pour me dire qu'il vient d'annuler, mais qu'il rappelle aussitot... Franchement, je sais pas ce que j'ai fait, mais il avait l'air remonté... 

Il s'attendait a quoi?! Dans mon courrier, je m'engageait sur 6 mois, je suis pas superman, je peux pas aller aussi vite que la fourrière...

Enfin bref, t'en fait pas, maintenant que j'ai les pied dedans, que comme je le craignais, j'ai engagé mon asso et sa réputation dans ce merdier, je vais m'occuper de les emmerder, c'est la moindre des choses...

----------


## puck

aïe aïe aïe......

je ne peux malheureusement pas faire grand chose de plus que te prêter ma trappe et une (petite) cage de convalescence.....

je suis dans le 28, mais je vais travailler dans le 78 (elancourt) tous les jours. 
est-ce loin de là où tu es?

----------


## circe6217

bravo numaa !!!  
surtout pas de complexes .....

----------


## circe6217

bon, je suis allée à la pêche aux renseignements...
à la spa on m' a dit que pour la commune concernée c'est la sacpa qui est responsable des captures et qui emmène les chats en fourrière  à souzy la briche 91 puis ces chats devraient si adoptables et places disponibles aller au refuge spa de chamarande
hors, il n y a plus de place dans ce refuge et ce sont des chats sauvages, 
ces chats m'a t on dit vont alors dans une autre société qui ne semble pas procéder à des adoptions   :suspect:  :suspect:  la bénévole m'a dit ne pas savoir ce qu ils deviennent..
donc on peut sans peine imaginer le devenir de ces chats si capture ....

----------


## Numaaa

Merci Circe pour les infos mm si ca ne présage rien de bon. 

De mon côté, j'ai rappelé la PM et c'est pas eux le souci. Ils ont reçu des plaintes contre moi, je me fais limite insulter dans le courrier qu'il m'a lu. 
La seule personne du voisinage à qui j'ai parlé et sûrement l'auteur du courrier, et vu comment elle me parlait en face, le décalage fait peur. 
À l'écouter, je suis la cause de tt leurs soucis... À croire que j'ai moi-même déposé les chats...

Ca craint franchement là...

J'y vais ce soir ca strouve ils vont me lyncher...
Bref, en grande urgence, il faut des FA et des dons, voire asso si l'une d'entre elles me lit...

----------


## circe6217

personne pour y aller avec numaa ?????

----------


## Numaaa

J'ai été sur le site (je me suis fait pourrir la tronche    ::   ) et j'ai trappé la femelle noire et blanche a poil long, elle est magnifique...

A l'heure actuelle, elle essaye d'escalader les murs de ma salle de bain, mais quand elle est rassurée a l'extérieur, elle s'approche a 50cm...

Elle est pleine, j'ai bien envie de dire a terme... J'y connais pas grand chose, mais elle a un ventre énorme, elle déborde de chaque coté, alors qu'il y a un mois, elle était assez svelte...

J'essaierais de faire des photos, mais là, elle est pas disposée...
[center:3he4skar]*
Enfin, le top ,ca serait qu&#39;une association la prenne en charge SACHANT QUE J&#39;AI RAPPELER LA FBB et QU&#39;ILS PRENNENT EN CHARGE LES STERILS

A défaut nous allons avoir besoin de dons pour elle ....
*[/center:3he4skar]
(Gertrude, je t'appelle ou te MP)

----------


## melusine23

Bravo pour ton premier trappage seule contre tous. Prends en charge cette loute si tu peux, je mettrai au bout si il te manque des sous pour cette première sauvée.   ::  
Courage à toi! Et   :grrr:  aux gentils gens du site qui t'ont accueilli à bras ouverts....

----------


## circe6217

cette première capture d'une chatte pleine en plus devrait les impressionner favorablement , là tu as du concret vis à vis de la mairie et des riverains !!
dès que tu mettras une photo, je ferai une recherche sur le net au cas où elle serait recherchée, on ne sait jamais....
je crois qu à la fondation bourdon ils stérilisent mais aussi identifient gratuitement non,???

----------


## renarde47

> cette première capture d'une chatte pleine en plus devrait les impressionner favorablement , là tu as du concret vis à vis de la mairie et des riverains !!
> dès que tu mettras une photo, je ferai une recherche sur le net au cas où elle serait recherchée, on ne sait jamais....
> je crois qu à la fondation bourdon ils stérilisent mais aussi identifient gratuitement non,???


Exact, mais il faut prouver qu'on en a stériliser 5, pour qu'ils en stérilisent 5 gratuitement et ils ne font que les femelles, si j'ai bien compris le principe

----------


## renarde47

et ils identifient aussi, pardon pour l'oubli (on le fait pour des chattes libres, on passe par l'asso bourdon avec le refuge)

----------


## Numaaa

> Bravo pour ton premier trappage seule contre tous. Prends en charge cette loute si tu peux, je mettrai au bout si il te manque des sous pour cette première sauvée.   
> Courage à toi! Et   :grrr:  aux gentils gens du site qui t'ont accueilli à bras ouverts....


Merci    ::  

J'avoue me sentir un peu seule, seule là-bas, seule un peu ici aussi...

Même si je prends en charge celle-ci, que faire pour les autres? 
J'sais pas, mais ils sont une quinzaine, avec les propositions de FA ici, même si je fais fie du budget, je pourrais en prendre 3 en tout...

----------


## Gimli

Chouette proposition de Flokelo; allez, encore de l'aide pour Numaa qui se démène toute seule ! Il y a 15 chats à sauver...

----------


## Numaaa

> As tu posé les affiches dans les quartiers environnants si là où sont les chats, les gens ne sont pas favorables aux chats ?
> *= C'est fait en partie, j'en ai distribué pas mal, je continue chaque jour...*
> 
> Je n'ai rien d'autre à proposer que de te dire de pouvoir en mettre 2 ou 3 bien que risqué de mettre des chats en terrain inconnu sur mon terrain de conflans mais une fois stérilisés et identifiés à ton asso.
> Le quartier est tranquille, les gens aiment les chats, j'ai vidé tout le site à 2 chats près, ils y seront nourris et loin des routes passantes
> *= Ca pourrait être une solution, mais pour l'instant, j'essaye de miser sur les FA + asso (la FBB est pas chaude pour le relachage en terrain inconnu ...)*
> mais bon, déplacer les chats sur un terrain inconnu, ca craint quand même car y a des chances qu'ils aillent loin mais ca permettrait d'en retirer un ou deux de plus.
> 
> as tu fait des appels à l'aide sur facebook ? car ca peut marcher aussi, tu devrais tenter
> ...


Une photo de la demoiselle trappée hier soir :

Elle est pas vraiment rassurée, mais elle se laisse toucher sans attaquer, je suppose que c'est une bonne chose

----------


## circe6217

tu la prends sous ton asso ? c'est une fa qu'il te manque alors où cherches tu aussi l'asso?

----------


## circe6217

as tu eu le temps d'écrire au service juridique de la spa?
 ils pourront écrire à la mairie pour leur expliquer l'intérêt de garder une population de chats libres avec suivi d'association et leur citer l'exemple de communes qui le font avec succès

----------


## Numaaa

> tu la prends sous ton asso ? c'est une fa qu'il te manque alors où cherches tu aussi l'asso?


Alors alors... Des FA, deux se sont proposées ici, mais je suis la seule asso, ruinée...
Franchement, c'est qu'a moitié raisonnable de prendre un nouveau chat, même avec des dons, si les caisses sont vides. 
Parce que, qu'est ce que je fait si un de ceux déja pris en charge tombe malade? 

Donc je réitère, j'aimerais que d'autres associations m'aident sur ce coup... Auxilio est trop jeune pour un tel défi, on a pas l'argent ni les places pour gérer ca...




> as tu eu le temps d'écrire au service juridique de la spa?
>  ils pourront écrire à la mairie pour leur expliquer l'intérêt de garder une population de chats libres avec suivi d'association et leur citer l'exemple de communes qui le font avec succès


J'ai pas eu le temps, je suis en train de le faire   ::  




Enfin bon, tout ca pour dire que j'essaye de gérer les soucis administratifs, ca ne me pose pas de problème, j'appelle de tous cotés pour obtenir des arrangements intéressants, mais ca ne me donnera pas d'argent pour prendre en charge ces 15 chats... Vous voyez ce que je veux dire?

Autrement, pour le site, la capture avait été suspendue, mais suite aux plaintes (d'une mauvaise foi extrême en passant) mais est de nouveau d'actualité. J'ai pas encore la date... 
Je sais qu'en écrivant ça, je perds des chances d'obtenir de l'aide car le niveau d'urgence baisse, mais je me dois de dire la vérité...
La capture ne sera pas reportée une nouvelle fois, c'est a nous d'enlever un maximum de chats avant, et la capture aura lieu, s'ils n'en attrape aucun, ca sera génial, mais si ca continue à ce rythme, ca sera l'hécatombe...

Même les messages de masse n'ont attirés personne ou presque sur ce sujet...

Voila... C'est franchement la loose :s

----------


## gertrude

*Et lui:* 





?????????????????????????????

----------


## Numaaa

Pas revu  :? 
J'ai vu un petit noir avec une tache blanche, en essayant d'acceder au jardin... Il aurait aussi une maman gris/bleu, est ce la même, je ne sais pas...
(Gertrude, je suis navrée, j'avais dis que je téléphonais, et je ne l'ai pas fait, j'suis un peu overbookée, entre ces chats, les coups de fil de la police, de la mairie, de l'action sociale etc, on dirait que je fomente un coup d'état + mes propres bestioles et FA + les exams ^^ Demain sans faute, promis)

----------


## Sulivent

Je donne 10   :?  ce n'est pas beaucoup, j'essai d'apporter ma pierre à l'édifice.

Si nécessaire je peux aider pour des déplacements en voiture ou covoit...

----------


## gertrude

Merci Sulivent   :merci: 

C'est super pour tes 2 propositions!

----------


## gertrude

> J'ai vu un petit noir avec une tache blanche, en essayant d'acceder au jardin... Il aurait aussi une maman gris/bleu, est ce la même, je ne sais pas...


Qu'il soit blanc avec une tache noir, ou noir avec une tache blanche, à carreaux ou à fleurs, je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse laisser ces chatons en attendant qu'ils soient morts et désséchés comme le petit noir ou malades et/ou morts en fourrières!

Idem pour les femelles gestantes et les autres adultes!

Le message est pourtant on ne peut plus claire: la Fourrière va bientôt passer et ne nous enverra aucun carton d'invitation puisque les autorités ont déjà prévenu!

Apparamment ce poste "mort programmés" ne sensibilise pas beaucoup d'association hors celle qui s'est proposé pour stériliser et identifier un mâle!

Numaaa a réussi à obtenir des bons de stérilisation de la fondation BB, ce qui n'est pas toujours facile à obtenir et représente un poste de dépense important qui ici serait pris en charge, mais sera caduque si les chats ne sont pas identifiés au nom d'une assoc.!

2 personnes se sont proposés pour des co-voiturage, 2 pour l'accueil et 90 euros de dons en plus des stérilisations: on devrait quand même pouvoir faire plus pour ces chats!!!! 

Bientôt ils seront dans la rubrique "mort promise en fourrière" si ce n'est pas directement dans la rubrique "ils n'ont pas eu de chance"!

J'avoue que ce soir, je suis dégoutée pour eux!

----------


## liriel

Hello, je peux donner 10.... Désolée ce n'est pas beaucoup   ::  
Je suis sur Paris, pas bcp de place chez moi mais si je peux t'aider pour les trappages (je suis novice aussi, je sens que ça va être marrant) et les transports en RP (en transports en commun)  n'hésite pas!
Au pire du pire je peux faire FA temporaire quelques jours (pas bcp de places pour isoler et déjà 2 chats). J'ai déjà proposé sur le post du sauvetage fourrière mais pour l'instant je suis encore dispo. C'est pas l'idéal mais si ça peut dépanner et sauver un chat.... Pas d'assoc pour me couvrir par contre, je commence tout juste à proposer mon aide.
En cas de pépin je peux avancer les fonds pour soigner un chat (mon véto est sympa à défaut d'être au top, on s'arrangera), mais tjs le même problème, je ne pourrais vraiment pas assumer complètement en cas de gros souci...   ::  
Voilà c'est pas grand chose, juste pour te dire que tu n'es pas toute seule!! 
Courage, c'est super ce que tu fais!

----------


## Numaaa

> Hello, je peux donner 10.... Désolée ce n'est pas beaucoup   
> Je suis sur Paris, pas bcp de place chez moi mais si je peux t'aider pour les trappages (je suis novice aussi, je sens que ça va être marrant) et les transports en RP (en transports en commun)  n'hésite pas!
> Au pire du pire je peux faire FA temporaire quelques jours (pas bcp de places pour isoler et déjà 2 chats). J'ai déjà proposé sur le post du sauvetage fourrière mais pour l'instant je suis encore dispo. C'est pas l'idéal mais si ça peut dépanner et sauver un chat.... Pas d'assoc pour me couvrir par contre, je commence tout juste à proposer mon aide.
> En cas de pépin je peux avancer les fonds pour soigner un chat (mon véto est sympa à défaut d'être au top, on s'arrangera), mais tjs le même problème, je ne pourrais vraiment pas assumer complètement en cas de gros souci...   
> Voilà c'est pas grand chose, juste pour te dire que tu n'es pas toute seule!! 
> Courage, c'est super ce que tu fais!


Merci beaucoup, je note ta proposition.
J'espère que des associations vont se proposer


Pour l'heure, avant véto, avant FBB, j'ai passé une nuit blanche a accoucher la minette trappée  :? 
Madame expulsait des petits n'importe ou dans la piece, les laissant sur le carrelage... Ou les laissait dans leur poche, avec le cordon et la total...
Je me suis improvisée sage-femme, ils sont 5, tous vivants pour le moment, et la mère accepte la tétée... Mais elle est pas franchement une maman poule  :? 
(Pas de réflexion désagréable sur le fait que la minette n'a pas été avortée, j'ai pas eu le temps, j'avais pas vraiment l'argent, mais aurait pu le trouver, mais en cette période, j'ai vraiment pas eu le temps, donc on essaiera de faire grandir ces petits du mieux possible )

JE suis toujours dispo pour trapper, mais une femelle + 5 chatons a assumer, c'était déja pas prévu, donc Auxilio arrète, il faut d'autres associations

*[center:3fsv7ke2]APPEL AUX ASSOCIATIONS[/center:3fsv7ke2]*

----------


## Numaaa

> Assos, FA, donateurs... vous êtes tous les bienvenus...


RECAP DONS:[/b]
- 20  (melusine23)
- 60 (gertrude)
*- 10  (Sulivent)
- 10  (Liriel)*
TOTAL: 100 

[/quote]

 :merci: 
Merci a tous, j'espère que cela va nous aider a mobiliser les associations (et m'aider un peu moi) !!

----------


## alexounette78

RECAP DONS:[/b]- 20  (melusine23)
- 60 (gertrude)
- 10  (Sulivent)
- 10  (Liriel)
- 20  (alexounette78)
TOTAL: 120 
 me dire où envoyer le don et si possible par paypal plus facile pour moi.
Courage   ::

----------


## liriel

Mais tu l'as trappée il y a 3 jours, je ne sais pas si on peut l'avorter si près du terme.... Au moins ces petits vivront grâce à toi!

----------


## Gimli

Heureusement qu'elle a été trappée, sinon les petits seraient nés dehors... Courage Numaaa, j'espère que des assos et des FA vont se manifester très vite !

----------


## gertrude

*Bravo à la sage-femme de l'urgence, ça n'a pas du être évident...*  ::  

Dehors, ils seraient peut-être morts.....

De toute façon, il n'y a pas de question à se poser, un vétérinaire digne de ce nom te comfirmerait que l'on n'avorte pas une chatte si près du terme car elle risque fort d'y laisser sa peau.....

----------


## matoou

Pour les assoc' du 78 présente sur rescue : 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/u6246rpg -- babe78 de La Patte de l'espoir
http://rescue.forumactif.com/u30361rpg -- centvin de Les tocards de la PA 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/u7409rpg -- dalmaseti de Dalmatiens sans famille (il est préciser quexceptionnellement ils prennent des chats dans la présentation ... ils pourront peut être aider qui sait )
http://rescue.forumactif.com/u4215rpg -- sos teckel (il est aussi marqué qu'ils peuvent aider d'autres animaux) 

voilà ^^ je veux éventuellement bien les contacter   ::   mais je pense que les personnes sur ce post sont mieux placées que moi pour leur exposer l'affaire 
il peut être intéressant de contacter quand même sos teckel et dalmatien sans famille car comme ce sont des asso' spécialisées dans un unique type de chien ils ont peut être moins de demandes donc plus de fonds et plus de place (oui je sais ... je rêve ...)

----------


## gertrude

* Un grand Merci à Liriel et à alexounette78 pour leur participation au sauvetage de ces gentils chats* 


 :merci:

----------


## liriel

C'est gentil mais ce n'est pas grand chose.....   ::   Numaa, dis-moi ou l'envoyer? (par mp si tu préfères!)
Courage, tu as bien fait et c'était la seule solution! Grâce à toi ces petits pourront être adoptés au lieu de grandir dehors!

----------


## alexounette78

oui moi aussi je veux savoir comment faire pour envoyer le don

----------


## mariecaro

l'adresse doit surement se trouver sur le site de l'assoc auxilio.
Association Auxilio:

http://auxilio-association.cabanova.com/
numaa viendra donner des nouvelles des que possible.
 :merci:  à elle....et à ceux qui l'aident.....  :merci:   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:   ::   ::

----------


## Numaaa

Tout   d'abord, quelques nouvelles de Maman prénommée Agatha:
Elle mange (pas des croquettes, non non Mme me est une princesse) et donc reprend des forces, et donc redevient un peu farouche...

Les petits semblent bien, la plupart sont bien dodus...

Les dons m'aideront a la mise en règle en règles des micros chats.

J'attends encore le WE pour voir si des assos se proposent de prendre en charge des chats du site, et si elles ont besoin de dons, on fera un partage.

Messieurs Dames les donateurs, cela vous convient-il?

(Je vais être absente du net dimanche et lundi en principe, je ferais de mon mieux pour suivre le post, mais en cas de non réponse, no panique)

----------


## melusine23

:Embarrassment: k: 
tu nous mettras kan même une  tite photo de la tite famille ?

----------


## Numaaa

Oui, mais comme la mistinguette reprends du poil de la bête et se planque si je suis trop envahissante, ben, j'eesaye d'arrêter...
C'est dur    ::

----------


## Numaaa

Voila la famille   :amour3: 
Agatha n'a pas encore vraiment trouvé un moment pour faire sa toilette, mais laissons lui le temps de se remettre...
Notons la présence d'un bébé dalmatien bien dodu   :amour: 

Bonne nuit a tous

----------


## alexounette78

le dalmatien est le premier que j'ai repéré   ::    je ne vais pas être très présente sur Rescue une de mes chatounes est peut être en train de mourir IRC, là elle est hospitalisée pour 4 jours minimum. Donc surtout m'envoyer un mp pour le don.

----------


## Gimli

Contente pour Agatha qui a eu bien raison d'entrer dans la trappe et de pouvoir élever ses bébés à l'abri !

----------


## mariecaro

ils sont tous tellement beaux et seront sociables....!!!!!  :merci:   ::   ::   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:  à numaaa

----------


## bereh

La femelle numéro 5 ressemble beaucoup a :
http://www.chat-perdu.org/26931-chat-pe ... bretonneux

----------


## Lorène

*Ménage fait. Circé, merci d'éviter toute intervention inutile et je prends note de certaines choses vous concernant.*

----------


## Numaaa

> *Ménage fait. Circé, merci d'éviter toute intervention inutile et je prends note de certaines choses vous concernant.*


Je pourrais savoir ce qu'il s'est passé? Je n'étais pas la ce week  end... En MP s'il le faut.
Merci d'avance

Pour les chats, rien de neuf du fait de mon absence du WE... Toujours pas de propositions de couverture associative, et malgré les dons et les FA je rappelle qu'Auxilio ne pourra absolument pas couvrir 15 chats...

Les chatons grandissent bien, et sont en bonne santé, les yeux commencent déja a s'ouvrir =)

(Je vais regarder les annonces chat perdu et comparer, merci)

*TOUJOURS EN RECHERCHE D'ASSOCIATION POUR AIDER CES CHATS*

----------


## Numaaa

2 jours
0 réponses
0 évolution
0 solutions
15 chats errants menacés de capture fourrière
15 chats errants avec la piqure léthale qui leur pends au nez

C'est ahurissant  :shock:

----------


## melusine23

Je sais pas quoi te dire Numaaa, suis aussi ahurie que toi... Pas de place en accueil, pas d'asso, à part mes bras et un peu de sous, je n'ai vraiment rien à te proposer, j'en suis désolée.   :Frown:  
D'ailleurs, pour les promesses de dons, que veux-tu faire finalement ? Tu vas avoir des frais avec la petite famille, si besoin, dis-nous.
Et merci pour la photo de la choupinette et de ses chats-nains !

----------


## Celyhne

les riverains et la mairie accepteraient-ils la presence de ces loulous s'ils étaient stérilisés ?   ::

----------


## Numaaa

Bereh: Ce n'est pas le même chat. Celle de la photo est une femelle c'est sur... Elle est plus ou moins pleine a l'heure qu'il est...

Celyne: Absolument impossible de remettre des chats sur place... Quand je vais sur place pour expliquer ce que je veux faire, j'ai l'impression de monter un coup d'état... L'opinion est vraiment super mauvaise vis a vis des chats...


Autrement rien n'avance... Je ne peux pas prendre d'autres chats en charge, actuellement, j'en couvre 11, et les comptes sont très bas, si il m'arrive un problème véto , je vais déja me mordre les doigts d'avoir pris en charge Agatha...

Pour les dons, je suis un peu génée de me les faire envoyer maintenant, alors que les chatons ont 11 jours, et qu'il ne verront pas le véto de suite... Cela dit, c'est vrai, ils vont me couter un peu cher les petits loulous   ::  

Chers donateurs, c'est donc comme vous préférez, soit envoyer maintenant, soit attendre que je vous fournisse un devis ou autre...
Tout ceci dans un souci de bonne foi et de transparence   ::

----------


## melusine23

Perso je ne suis pas seulement un donateur, j'ai aussi été FA pour toi, je conais ton sérieux, tu m'as tjr remboursé rubis sur l'ombre le peu que j'ai avancé pour un loulou que tun couvrais donc je n'ai pas besoin d'attendre les factures pour t'envoyer ma promesse. Surtuot si tu en as besoin maintenant que ce soit pour Agatha et ses petits ou pour un autre loulou que tu couvres.   ::

----------


## Sév51

*MP de masse* de nouveau possible   :: 



> Les MP de masse ont-ils été réactivés ?
> C'est très important, des échéances vont tomber pour des euthanasies, merci de faire le nécessaire, notamment sur ce post viewtopic.php?f=18&t=329280
> Merci





> mis en place, manque plus que les gens adhèrent aux groupes.


Bref dépêchez-vous d'aller dans "*Panneau de l'utilisateur*"  puis  "*Groupes dutilisateurs*" et de sélectionner le/les groupe(s) désiré(s)   ::

----------


## Numaaa

Les MP de masse ont déja été faits une fois...
Ca n'a pas amené grand monde ici :?

Sinon, la Police Municipale a répondu a mon courrier, donc suite au plainte, et aux regrets des autorités, la capture est programmée pour le 18 juillet...

Ca va pas jouer en ma faveur de mettre une date qui peut paraitre lointaine, mais bon, si je le sais, je le dit...
D'autant plus que je serais absente dès le 5 juillet, et jusqu'au 18, ce qui ne fait qu'ajouter au coté sympa de la situation :?

Mélusine, merci de ta confiance =)

----------


## liriel

Je t'envoie le don au nom et à l'adresse de ton assoc, par chèque, ça te va?
Pas besoin d'attendre les factures.
Courage!

----------


## Celyhne

si aucune solution n'est trouvée avant le 18 juillet, ces loulous pourraient peut être capturés, stérilisés et relacher dans un endroit calme genre campagne où ils pourraient vivre leur vie tranquillement, je sais c'est facile à dire mais si ça pouvait leur sauver la vie...   ::

----------


## melusine23

> si aucune solution n'est trouvée avant le 18 juillet, ces loulous pourraient peut être capturés, stérilisés et relacher dans un endroit calme genre campagne où ils pourraient vivre leur vie tranquillement, je sais c'est facile à dire mais si ça pouvait leur sauver la vie...


Cela fait partie des solutions recherchées, mais personne n'a véritablement de terrain de relâchage à proposer...
Comment va la petite famille Numaaa? Fais signe quand tu veux que les dons te soient envoyés.
Toujours pas de proposition pour sauver les loulous restants sur place ?
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gertrude

> 


*Numaa, super ton service d'assiettes à dessert, il y a longtemps que je n'en avais vu d'aussi mignon!  * 

S'il te plait, donnes moi l'ordre et l'adresse où envoyer mon chéque de participation aux soins véto de tes "si jolies petites assiettes dalmatiennes"

----------


## Numaaa

Navrée de n'avoir pas donné de nouvelles, mais nous avons perdu le petit dalmatien...
Nous l'avons retrouvé mort un matin à l'écart du panier  :Frown: 

Voila, c'est triste, mais ca arrive parrait il... 
Les 4 autres vont très bien, ils ont maintenant 20 jours, ils commencent a jouer entre eux, un peu avec moi =)

Agatha a bien repris du poil de la bête, niveau caractère aussi, elle crache   ::  

Pour les autres chats, j'ai toujours pas solutions, je suis appelée de tout coté pour d'autres cas, grace a la police municipale qui donne mon numéro sans préciser que je suis pas le service public du ramassage d'animaux... 
Enfin bref, ca pas la joie la PA en e moment...

Pour les dons, vous pouvez les envoyer à:

ASSOCIATION AUXILIO
3 bd P A S T E U R
7 8  4 1 0  A U B E R G E N V I L L E 

Encore merci aux donateurs,   ::

----------


## melusine23

RECAP DONS:[/b]
- 20  (melusine23)
- 60 (gertrude)
- 10  (Sulivent)
- 10  (Liriel)
- 20  (alexounette78)
TOTAL: 120 

Nous en sommes là... Je t'envoie mon chèque demain Numaaa. Tu pourras faire un pointage?
Sinon 120 euros... bah ce n'est pas suffisant pour couvrir tous les frais vétos.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Numaaa

Merci Mélusine pour le récap.
Bien sur, je ferais le pointage des dons et vous tiendrais tous au courant.
Merci encore

----------


## Celyhne

je vous envoie un don demain...

----------


## liriel

Chèque parti, j'ai mis 20 finalement. Désolée de ne pas pouvoir faire plus, avec les sauvetages fourrière en RP ça commence à faire beaucoup ce mois-ci...   ::  
Courage Numaa!

----------


## melusine23

Merci Liriel, c'est gentil d'avoir augmenté ton don.




> Chèque parti, j'ai mis 20 finalement. Désolée de ne pas pouvoir faire plus, avec les sauvetages fourrière en RP ça commence à faire beaucoup ce mois-ci...   
> Courage Numaa!


Mon chèque est parti ce midi.

*NOUVEAU RECAP DONS:*
- 20  (melusine23)
- 60 (gertrude)
- 10  (Sulivent)
- 20  (Liriel)
- 20  (alexounette78)
TOTAL: 130 
+ don de Celyhne

----------


## mariecaro

bon courage et merci à toi numaaa.
des que je peux je t'envois un don(autres dons,covoit)dejà en cours .c'est dur en ce moment avec ts les sauvetages.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Numaaa

> *NOUVEAU RECAP DONS:*
> - 20  (melusine23) = RECU
> - 60 (gertrude)
> - 10  (Sulivent)
> - 20  (Liriel) = RECU
> - 20  (alexounette78)
> TOTAL: 130 
> + don de Celyhne = RECU


Un grand merci a toutes   ::  
Je vous envoie un petit mot dès demain, toutefois, je ne peux pas faire de recu fiscal... Mon asociation n'est pas encore reconnue d'utilité publique...

Encore merci    ::

----------


## liriel

Aucun souci pour le reçu  :: 
Quelles sont les nouvelles?

----------


## circe6217

j'ai été sans ordi depuis le 12.....
est ce que tu as eu l'occasion de retourner sur le site? 
un récapitulatif avec photos des chats est il possible?
peut être le proprio du jardin où se cachent les chats accepteraient de faire des photos ??

----------


## circe6217

bonjour, je suis obligée de préciser ici que j'ai hier envoyé un rapport à la modération pour que soit ou supprimée l'intervention de solène "circe.. je prends note de certaines choses vous concernant" que j'estime diffamatoire voire menaçante, ou ces fameuses choses portées à la connaissance de tous pour que je puisse y répondre.
mon rapport a été classé, je n'ai toujours pas d'explication....
un nouveau forum mais de très vieilles méthodes

----------


## Celyhne

> bonjour, je suis obligée de préciser ici que j'ai hier envoyé un rapport à la modération pour que soit ou supprimée l'intervention de solène "circe.. je prends note de certaines choses vous concernant" que j'estime diffamatoire voire menaçante, ou ces fameuses choses portées à la connaissance de tous pour que je puisse y répondre.
> mon rapport a été classé, je n'ai toujours pas d'explication....
> un nouveau forum mais de très vieilles méthodes


  ::  

des nouvelles des loulous sur place ???   ::

----------


## Numaaa

A vrai dire, n'ayant pas eu d'autres propositions d'aide que celles que nous avons pu être les rares a lire sur ce post, je ne suis pas retournée sur le site...

J'suis bloquée... J'ai pas de solutions...

Je serais absente sans doute dès demain... Quand je rentre, j'heberge les chat de la moitié de mes FA qui partent en vacances :?

Enfin bon, a part la taille des bibis chats, rien n'évolue...

----------


## Celyhne

il faudrait avoir + de délai pour trouver des solutions surtout....  ::

----------


## melusine23

C tjr le problème des délais, on a l'impression que le 18 juillet c'est dans loooooooooooooooongtemps... alors qu'en fait...

----------


## Numaaa

Je sais bien...
A l'origine, la mairie m'avait fait confiance et avait accepté de bloquer la capture... Mais le jour où la fourrière devait venir, la PM et la mairie ont reçu un paquet de plainte, notamment contre moi...
Ils ont donc finalement répondu par écrit a ma demande en me disant qu'ils appréciait mon action, et qu'ils la trouvait louable, mais que compte tenu le nombre de plaintes, ils ont été obligé de répondre a leurs obligations : satisfaire les riverains...

J'aurais pas de nouveau délai...

J'ai a nouveau vu la PM hier, suite a une histoire de chaton sur une brocante, ils m'aiment bien, aime bien les bêtes, mais ils font leur taf... 
Ils m'ont dit que dorénavant, avant de proposer les services de la société, ils transmettrais mes coordonnées etc...
Ils sont de bonne foi, franchement...

Mais bon, les riverains l'ont mauvaise et on peut rien faire a part agir avant... Et pour ma part, je peux plus

Pendant mon absence, je n'aurais pas internet tout le temps, je me propose de donner l'adresse du site a quelqu'un qui sera présent sur RESCUE et pourra la transmettre a toute personne désirant intervenir pour aider ces chats. 

Et puis, pour le délai, finalement, on en a eu un premier, et j'ai pas réussi a faire bouger beaucoup la situation, mis a part pour Agatha... Et les riverains se rendent pas compte que j'ai pas enlevé 1 chat, mais bien 6 en tout.

 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## circe6217

je propose le changement du titre " capture de 15 chats le 18/7 dans le 78 destination la mort", ça fera peut être bouger les choses en rendant ces chats plus visibles ...

----------


## circe6217

peux tu faire un récapitulatif de ce qui est possible si lieu de relache ou fa trouvés?
quelles sont les asso qui veulent bien aider ?
je relancerai les 2 refuges spa des environs

----------


## SarahC

Le titre n'est pas explicite, c'est le 6 juillet??

*"[78-RP] SOS 15 chat errants - Capture par la fourrière le 6* ???

----------


## Mathilde T

Non, à l'époque, c'était le 6 juin, mais Numaaa avait réussi à négocié un délai jusqu'au 18 juillet... Sauf que depuis, elle a sorti une minette qui a eu des petits et elle ne peut pas faire plus, et rien d'autre n'a avancé pour ceux qui restent....

----------


## SarahC

Dc d'urgence il faut faire un rapport, car si les gens ne font que survoler le titre, ils passeront peut être à côté.... Surtt que le délai est proche!

----------


## mariecaro

numaaa fait tout ce qu"'elle peut à son niveau,apres il lui faudrait de l'aide locale,fa,assoc.....et des dons.merci

----------


## Celyhne

Fourrière = SPA ???

----------


## mariecaro

parfois les fourrieres sont à coté des spa sur le meme lieu.....çà depend des villes,regions.....

----------


## circe6217

non ici fourrière  = secpa dans le 91 et la spa à côté m'a dit qu ils n ont aucune place pour chats errants donc eutha

----------


## circe6217

une asso qui accueillent en campagne des chats errants pourrait en accueillir définitivement 4 sous conditions:
ils doivent être identifiés, vaccinés, stérilisés, testés et les frais d'abandon sont de 150e par chat
les chats même testés positifs fiv et felv seront accueillis
vie à la campagne pour les non adoptables envastes enclos sécurisés et aménagés
après une période d'isolement des 4 premiers d'autres chats pourraient être accueillis

----------


## melusine23

Des frais d'abandon pour des chats errants? Y a pas abandon s'ils sont errants, vu que pas de proprio...

----------


## circe6217

quel que soit le nom donné à cette somme, cette asso qui n a pas de subvention en a besoin car elle assurera définitivement ces chats ( je ne fais pas partie de cette asso je leur ai simplement demandé s ils avaient possibilité de sauver ces chats) ça représente quoi? 2 ans de croquettes pour un chat qui vivra des années à leur charge sans parler des frais véto pour les fiv et felv ?

----------


## melusine23

ok je vais arrêter de poser des questions visiblement trop connes, à chaque fois, je me fais gentiment rembarrer. Le particulier qui trouve un chat errant doit donc aller chez un véto où il paiera le plein tarif pour tout, soit on va dire dans les 250 euros, puis va amener le chat à l'asso et lâcher un chèque de 150 euros. C'est sûr qu'on va créer des vocations là. Effectivement, ce n'est rien. Quant aux assos qui ont des subventions, j'en connais vraiment peu... voire pas. Mais bref, merci d'avoir fait cette démarche et désolée d'avoir posé une question.

----------


## circe6217

j'ai beau relire je ne vois pas où j'ai été agressive ou grossière à ton encontre .....
j'ai simplement voulu expliquer le fonctionnement de cette asso
si une pension s'engageait à accueillir ces chats errants à raison de 5e par mois et par chat, une fois ces chats identifiés, vaccinés, stérilisés et testés et demande à être payée d'avance pour ne pas risquer l'arnaque tu trouverait ça choquant? et si cette pension décidait de garder ces chats après 2 ans gratuitement jusqu à la fin de leur vie??
et bien là ça revient au m^me .....

----------


## circe6217

je rappelle que la ffb est ok pour stériliser tout chat qui a une solution,

----------


## melusine23

Alors j'ai dû comprendre de travers, désolée pour le quiproquo.

----------


## circe6217

Bon, jai téléphoné aux spa proches et à la fourrière pour comprendre comment cela va se passer le 18 pour les chats du site.
Les chats capturés par la SACPA iront à la fourrière de SOUZY LA BRICHE 91 , y resteront 8 jours, y seront testés et triés daprès la fourrière et les positifs euthanasiés ( les malades ????).
A lissue des 8jours il appelleront comme toujours une association **** ( toujours la même) qui devra TOUS les prendre sous peine deuthanasie.
Cette association qui na pas le cur de les condamner NEN PEUT PLUS !!!!!!
Elle est seule pour identifier, vacciner, stériliser ces chats pour les replacer mais le plus souvent les relâcher sur différents terrains car sauvages.
La dette chez le véto est devenue un gouffre, les terrains de relâche sont surpeuplés et les riverains portent plainte.
Malgré tout cette asso propose de prendre 5 chats de ce site en charge avant passage de la SACPA mais il faut quon lui capture, elle ne peut se rendre sur place et il faut que dautres asso se manifestent pour lui éviter davoir ensuite à prendre tous les survivants de la fourrière !!!!!

Je vous appelle à laide pour ces chats et cette asso !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## circe6217

je fais un récapitulatifdes offres d'aide :
-FLOKELO peut prendre en charge 2 chats, 1 male, 1 femelle le temps de la stérilisation plus convalescence, les identifie aussi
-l'asso **** peut en prendre 5 mais a besoin qu'on lui capture et à mène à Thouary
-ELHEMINA  FA pour 1 adulte
-EGO IDEALIS FA plus aide au trappage et transport
-LIRIEL FA temporaire
-VALRO des trappes
-PUCK une trappe
-MELUSINE23 ses bras 
et si j'ai bien compté 130 e de dons

donc 7 chats pourraient être récupérés !!!!!!

qui peut aller sur place ?????

----------


## melusine23

Numaaa est absente jusque quand? ça serait bien d'y aller avec elle, elle a su tisser des liens avec les forces de l'ordre et autres.

----------


## circe6217

numaa est absente jusqu au 18 juillet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
est ce qu'on va laisser ces chats mourrir !!!elle a sauvé la minette et ses chatons et l'a bien dit, elle ne peut faire plus

depuis, seul dans un environnement hostile qu'est devenu le tout petit?????
et les autres?? vont ils mourrir parce que la seule personne qui s'est déplacée pour eux prend des vacances méritées?????

il y possibilité de récupérer 7 chats , mais si personne en rp ne bouge combien mourront dans quelques jours??????

----------


## circe6217

numaa a t elle laissé les coordonnées exacte du site à quelqu un ????? 
je n'ai pas réussi à la joindre sur son portable il y a 2 jours

----------


## circe6217

pour bien comprendre: 
-soit **** laisse les chats se faire capturer et la sacpa décider de qui va vivre ou mourrir,
 elle sera alors appelée pour récupérer les survivants
-soit elle en récupère tout de suite 5 mais si personne ne suit en en prenant d'autres elle s'enfoncera encore plus dans la M....parce qu'à l'arrivée ça lui fera encore plus de chats sur les bras

----------


## circe6217

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## circe6217

l'asso **** est prête à commencer demain la capture des chats du site pour tous les sauver mais je n'ai pas l'adresse du site !!!!!

----------


## circe6217

j'ai un numero de portable pour numaa mais je n ai toujours pas réussi à la joindre, quelqu un est t il en relation avec elle ????

----------


## mariecaro

elle n'a pas une assoc?? je ne sais pas le nom pt etre noté qq part sur le forum.??

----------


## willycat7676

> l'asso **** est prête à commencer demain la capture des chats du site pour tous les sauver mais je n'ai pas l'adresse du site !!!!!



A la page 1 ou 2 du post, j'ai vu que Flokelo aidait pour ses malheureux...
peut-ètre connait-elle l'endroit ou ils se trouvent?
On ne peut que l'espèrer

----------


## willycat7676

> quelle ville ?
> 
> pour au moins savoir quelle fourrière va intervenir ?
> 
> tu peux aller voir les personnes sur place et proposer comme j'ai fait pour conflans de faire stériliser et d'en prendre en charge au fur et à mesure des mois en expliquant que les fourrières vont les eutha....
> 
> ca devrait marcher car bcp de gens ne connaissent pas les fourrières, quand j'ai expliqué à conflans, les gens ont compris et ont aidé et ont annulé la capture pourtant prévue...la mairie était aussi prévenue car elle avait mandaté la fourrière
> 
> Je peux te faire 1 stérilisation + 1  castration avec identification et la convalo, mais guère plus sauf si j'ai une place qui se libère pour l'un deux
> ...


Voilà peut-ètre flokelo connait l'endroit????

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
pour ces chats.......
juste si quelqu'un connait l'endroit  ::   ::

----------


## circe6217

apparemment vu qu elle et tous les autres à qui j'ai envoyé des mp ne me répondent pas, les propositions d'aide ne sont plus d'actualité
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## willycat7676

Oui ce post est vraiment désert  ::  
Merci Marie caro et Circe de vous inquièter du sort de ces chats là
parce que là ça urge pour eux  ::   ::  

Faire envoyer des Mp de Masse peut-ètre, si l'endroit est trouvé?

----------


## mariecaro

merci mais ns ne sommes pas sur place.!!!!
ils sont ts tres beaux,esperons qu'ils ne vont pas mourir.
oui pour les mp de masse on a dejà le 78 çà suffit à defaut de ville.rp et assoc à demander le 14/7(3j avt car w end)

HELP------SOS

----------


## circe6217

c'est bon , j'ai eu un éclair de jujotte et j'ai appelé directement la police municipale
J'AI L'ADRESSE ....OUF!!!
transmise à l'association ****
viewtopic.php?f=42&t=331755 
ça c'est l'appel aux dons ou autres que j'ai lancé pour que cette asso puisse tous les récupérer

hier soir la présidente attendait que je trouve l'adresse du lieu  où se trouve les chats pour s'y rendre aujourd'hui et commencer à trapper si possible
besoin de familles d'accueil, aide au trappage, dons, place en terrain de relache.....

----------


## circe6217

puisque j'ai moi même appelée cette asso à l'aide pour ces chats la moindre des choses est que je la soutienne
j'envoie 10e , 
c'est maigre , j'espère que quelqu un d'autre va faire un geste pour ces minous 

cat and co veut sauver ces chats mais le pourra t'elle sans aide   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## circe6217

quelqu un peut il remettre les photos des chats, je n'y arrive pas

----------


## circe6217

5000 vu et personne pour écrire , proposer de l'aide, remettre les photos....
je rappelle que si ces chats ne sont pas récupérés avant le 18 ils iront à la fourrière de souzy qui refuse qu'on prenne les chats en photos là bas ...

----------


## Sév51

> 5000 vu et personne pour écrire , proposer de l'aide, remettre les photos....
> je rappelle que si ces chats ne sont pas récupérés avant le 18 ils iront à la fourrière de souzy qui refuse qu'on prenne les chats en photos là bas ...


Quelles photos veux-tu mettre ?
C'est celles qui sont déjà sur les pages précédentes du post ou de nouvelles photos ?

----------


## circe6217

ah!!!!  ::   un humain de passage , merci 
je voulais juste remettre les photos déjà prises par numaa

j''ai eu la présidente de l'asso **** au tel , il ne lui a pas été possible de se rendre sur place hier , 
mais elle m'a assuré le faire cette semaine , 
elle a besoin de fa au moins le temps des soins véto et convalescence pas trop loin de thoary 78

----------


## circe6217

numaa m'a rappelé ce matin, elle a été heureuse d'apprendre qu'enfin une asso se manifestait pour ces chats 

j'ai reçu une promesse de don  pour les chats que capturera ****
10e d'OURAGAN BLEU qui n'arrive toujours pas à ce connecter lol merci

----------


## Sév51

Je remets le post de départ de *Numaaa* du 28 avril 2011, en essayant de l'actualiser avec les infos trouvées sur les 7 pages du post...



> Bonjour, 
> L'an dernier, j'ai récupéré un chaton dans une impasse chez une connaissance... Plus de maman... Des chats qui trainent, mais sans plus...
> Cette année, rebelote...
> Les riverains en ont marre, la mairie est prévenue, ils vont venir "les débarrasser"... 
> Chats quasi-sauvage... Femelles pleines... Males entiers... Bientot des bébés...
> J'suis super novice en trappage... J'ai pas le matos... Pas les sous pour les stériliser... Ni d'endroit ou les mettre...
> 
> Les besoins :
> - Cages de trappes
> ...


lieu : Aubergenville (78- RP)
diffusion : OK, même Facebook je pense, on risque pas grand chose, pas de lieu précis, personne a insulter...
mail de contact : manuellavds@hotmail.com




> la Police Municipale a répondu a mon courrier, donc suite au plainte, et aux regrets des autorités, la *capture* est programmée pour le *18 juillet*...


*RECAP' des chats sur le site*

1) Male noir - Non castré - Age inconnu (pas de photos)
2) Male tigré - Non castré - Jeune 
3) Male roux et blanc - Pouilleux - Pas castré - Age inconnu
4) Femelle bleue chartreux - Age inconnue (avec 2 bébés)

Un des loupiots... Laissé sur place, parce que trop jeune je pense... Quel age a votre avis? A vue de nez?

5) Femelle tigrée

6) Femelle noire - Poil long - Gestante
7) Roux - Jeune - Un peu typé (surement mâle)

8) Noir et blanc - Poils longs (magnifique)
9) Gris bleu et blanc - Un peu pouilleux
10) Gris bleu et blanc
11) 
12) 
13) Il y en a au moins un troisième avec la queue courte...

*RECAP' des chats déjà trappés*
* Agatha qui a eu 5 chatons tout juste après avoir été capturée


*circe6217* a eu des infos sur ce qui se passera pour ces chats une fois en fourrière : 



> Bon, jai téléphoné aux spa proches et à la fourrière pour comprendre comment cela va se passer le 18 pour les chats du site.
> Les chats capturés par la SACPA iront à la fourrière de SOUZY LA BRICHE 91 , y resteront 8 jours, y seront testés et triés daprès la fourrière et les positifs euthanasiés ( les malades ????).
> A lissue des 8 jours il appelleront comme toujours une association CAT AND CO ( toujours la même) qui devra TOUS les prendre sous peine deuthanasie.
> Cette association qui na pas le cur de les condamner NEN PEUT PLUS !!!!!!
> Elle est seule pour identifier, vacciner, stériliser ces chats pour les replacer mais le plus souvent les relâcher sur différents terrains car sauvages.
> La dette chez le véto est devenue un gouffre, les terrains de relâche sont surpeuplés et les riverains portent plainte.
> Malgré tout cette asso propose de prendre 5 chats de ce site en charge avant passage de la SACPA mais il faut quon lui capture, elle ne peut se rendre sur place et il faut que dautres asso se manifestent pour lui éviter davoir ensuite à prendre tous les survivants de la fourrière !!!!!
> Je vous appelle à laide pour ces chats et cette asso !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*RECAP' des offres d'aide :*
-FLOKELO peut prendre en charge 2 chats, 1 mâle, 1 femelle le temps de la stérilisation plus convalescence, les identifie aussi
-l'asso **** peut en prendre 5 mais a besoin qu'on lui capture et à mène à Thouary
-ELHEMINA  FA pour 1 adulte
-EGO IDEALIS FA plus aide au trappage et transport
-LIRIEL FA temporaire
-VALRO des trappes
-PUCK une trappe
-MELUSINE23 ses bras 

*RECAP' des dons :*
- 20 melusine23
- 60 gertrude
- 10 Sulivent
- 20 liriel
- 20 alexounette78
TOTAL: 130 
+ don de Celyhne

Pour les dons, vous pouvez les envoyer à :
ASSOCIATION AUXILIO
3 bd P A S T E U R
78 410 A U B E R G E N V I L L E

*LA FONDATION BRIGITTE BARDOT S'ENGAGE A PRENDRE EN CHARGE LES STÉRILISATIONS DES CHATS*
A conditions qu'ils aient une solution ferme, c'est a dire une famille d'accueil et une asso qui les couvre

----------


## circe6217

FORMIDABLE sev51 MERCIII pour ce récapitulatif

numaa est en vacance dans un lieu où elle n'a pas de réseau
L'adresse est CONNUE, je l'ai eu en appelant la police municipale 
Je rappelle que lassociation **** de thoary 78 envisage daller cette semaine trapper TOUS les chats avant le passage de la fourrière le 18
le trappage aura lieu cette semaine et cat and co a assez de bras et de cages 
Il y a un besoin  de FA si possible pas trop loin de  lasso pour le suivi, au moins pour la période des soins véto et de convalescence
Daprès numaa il y a au moins 15 chats ( ceux vus dans le jardin  dune résidence mais daprès mes recherches net dans ce coin il y a aussi une maison de convalescence et hôpital lieux privilégiés pour trouver des chats errants )
Jai 20e de promesse de dons en plus de ceux déjà obtenus par numaa, 
Je doute que cela suffise pour tous ces chats

----------


## circe6217

merci flokelo pour les 5 chats, et ton offre de stérilisation et castration, ça te serait encore possible?
je transmets toutes les offres d'aide à cat and co

une denrée rare et précieuse recherchée est aussi pour les sauvages des terrains ou lieux de relache....

----------


## Lady92

J'ajoute 10 Euros aux promesses de dons, désolée de n'avoir rien de mieux à proposer...  ::

----------


## circe6217

tes 10 e sont non seulement une aide mais un encouragement pour cette asso , alors merci , merci

----------


## Ambre94

J'ai diffusé à des contacts en région parisienne... 
Si j'habiterais à côté, je vous aurais aidé à les trapper   ::  
Bon courage   ::

----------


## SarahC

Quelles sont les dernières nouvelles?

----------


## circe6217

Cest foutu !!! lasso qui voulait les sauver ( enfin une !!) s est déplacée 3 fois sans pouvoir capturer aucun chat car les gens croient que la sacpa va les confier à la spa (cest le discours de la mairie)
La mairies ne croient plus aux belles paroles des asso, en 2 mois 1 chat a été capturé et les plaintes des riverains pleuvent.

Donc destination fourrière et mort pour beaucoup dentre eux

Les chats de fourrière du 62 et du 79 ont la chance de mobiliser les asso de la RP (tant mieux pour eux), les chats du 78 nintéressent personne

----------


## mariecaro

c'est triste çà!!!tu as mp minichina pour 1 ou 2 ds le 91????encore faut il les trapper.
15 euthas c'est pas possible!!!!!!faut reagir!!!RECAP' des offres d'aide :

-FLOKELO peut prendre en charge 2 chats, 1 mâle, 1 femelle le temps de la stérilisation plus convalescence, les identifie aussi
-l'asso **** peut en prendre 5 mais a besoin qu'on lui capture et à mène à Thouary
-ELHEMINA FA pour 1 adulte
-EGO IDEALIS FA plus aide au trappage et transport
-LIRIEL FA temporaire
-VALRO des trappes
-PUCK une trappe
-MELUSINE23 ses bras

RECAP' des dons :
- 20 melusine23
- 60 gertrude
- 10 Sulivent
- 20 liriel
- 20 alexounette78
TOTAL: 130 
+ don de Celyhne

Pour les dons, vous pouvez les envoyer à :
ASSOCIATION AUXILIO
3 bd P A S T E U R
78 410 A U B E R G E N V I L L E

LA FONDATION BRIGITTE BARDOT S'ENGAGE A PRENDRE EN CHARGE LES STÉRILISATIONS DES CHATS
A conditions qu'ils aient une solution ferme, c'est a dire une famille d'accueil et une asso qui les couvre

----------


## willycat7676

+ 15 euros a ***** le chèque a du arriver

----------


## Maya2009

Bonjour,
Je viens de tomber sur cette demande d'aide.
Malheureusement, je ne pourrais pas prendre de chat: J'ai déjà un chat, et 18m2 risquent d'être trop petit pour deux. En plus, pas sûr si mon chat accepterait un autre (pas assez de place pour les séparer dans le cas contraire sauf enfermer un dans la salle de bain d'environ 4m2).

Par contre, je peux proposer de financer les "frais d'abandon" pour un chat qui sont à environ 150 EUR si j'ai bien compris ... si ca peut aider pour trouver une association qui serait d'accord d'un accueilir un.
Sous condition que quelqu'un réussisse d'attraper un chat avant que ce soit trop tard.

Y'a-t-il quelqu'un qui prevoit y aller demain (Dimanche)? Je suis dans le 94 mais en 1h30 en train ca serait faisable. Mais je suis ni équipé pour une telle action ni j'ai la moindre expériance la-dessus, donc y aller seule n'aura pas de sens.

Maya2009

----------


## circe6217

personne n'a bougé depuis 2 mois, il ne va pas y avoir de miracle la veille, le récapitulatif des aides proposées est obsolète, il n y a plus d'aide, flokelo n a plus de place, les autres n ont pas confirmé
l'indifférence tue, en voilà une preuve, 
ce n'est pas faute pour moi d'avoir appelé à l aide en mp un bon nombre de celles de rp qui squattent à longueur de journée les posts des chats de fourrière du 62 et 79 et donnent des leçons  aux rescuiens de ces départements et leur reprochent leur indifférence
je n'ai eu aucune réponse ni interventions de ces personnes sur le post depuis le 9/07
c'"est bien parce que personne n'a bougé que ces chats vont mourrir , il aurait suffit que 5 ou 6 chats soient retirés du site pour que la mairie garde confiance et renonce à la fourrière
je me suis faite censurer parce que j ai osé écrire que tous viendraient ici pour s'extasier sur les chatons nés chez numaaa mais abandonneraient à leur sort les autres, 1 mois après vous pouvez constater que j avais vu juste......

----------


## Maya2009

Je suis bien daccord quon ne va pas pouvoir tous les sauver en une seule journée si en 2 mois seulement 1 chat a pu être sauvé (4 si on inclut les chatons). Mais si on arrive déjà à attraper seulement un chat supplémentaire ne sera pas déjà mieux que rien?

Ne vaut-il pas la peine dessayer ?

Je ne pourrais pas prendre de chat chez moi (lassociation que javais contacté pour ladoption me la déconseillé car 18m2 trop petit pour 2 chats).

Mais si ca peut sauver un chat, je peux proposer en dépannage ma salle de bain (4m2 seulement)  pour une nuit ou deux  juste le temps de trouver une asso qui pourra laccueillir contre les « frais dabandon » que je serait prête à investir - jusqu'à 150 EUR max (ca correspond environ aux frais que javais prévu pour ladoption dun deuxième chat que je nai finalement pas pu prendre). Cest tous ce que je peux faire. Cette solution (salle de bain puis asso) ne serait-ce pas mieux pour le chat que la fourrière ?   En attendant, il faudrait déjà réussir den attraper un.

Même attraper seulement un chat supplémentaire, c est déjà un chat de plus de sauvé  mieux que rien!!!

Pour info : Je suis ni équipée ni expérimentée pour attraper le(s) chat(s) toute seule. Aussi, je ne suis pas une asso, ni je dépends dune.
Aujourdhui, je suis dispo toute la journée si quelquun est daccord de maccompagner (équipé). Demain, je travaillerai, donc pas possible avant 20h00 à Aubergenville  donc trop tard ?!

----------


## circe6217

PERSONNE n'a jamais accompagnée numaa là las en 2 mois alors qu elle disait bien qu elle se sentait seule....
si tu veux je te donne l adresse du site et d une dame qui après discussion m a dit être ok pour qu on mette une cage dans son jardin, elle nourrit elle m^me une chatte érrante, mais pas sure qu elle t ouvre tout de m^me la porte..... et après ???? 
 je doute que tu trouves quelqu un pour t accompagner
les 150e ne sont pas d actualité, quelqu un m a déconseillé l asso qui demande cela, c'était juste une suggestion lors de mes recherches....
si certains de ces chats survivent à la fourrière, ils auront peut être la chance d être récupérés par l asso cat and co après leur 8 jours, mais cette asso n'a aucun pouvoir sur le choix des chats à épargner....
tu peux si tu le veux aider cette asso pour les frais véto à venir....

----------


## Maya2009

J'ai pris connaissance de la demande d'aide de Numaa hier seulement (je suis nouveau dans ce forum)!
Je n'ai pas de trappe, juste une boite de transport qui ouvre vers le haut -> inapproprié pour pieger un chat. Quelqu'un peut me dépanner? (accessible en transports en commun IDF car je n'ai pas de voiture)

Est-ce que je pourrais en effet avoir l'adresse et le point de contact, au cas où j'arrive à avoir une trappe pour aujourd'hui?

----------


## circe6217

adresse transmise à maya2009
essayes d appeler **** les coordonnées sont plus haut

----------


## Maya2009

Merci pour l'adresse et conseils (j'essayerai d'y aller mais pas sûr - je confirmerai).
En attendant, j'ai envoyé un e-mail à "Association chats des rues" (ACR) à Montreuil, 93, (je n'ai pas réussit à les joindre par téléphone.
Je vais re-essayer "****" comme recommandé.

----------


## circe6217

maya se rend sur place mais n a pas de trappe, personne pour la rejoindre ??????, j ai l adresse et son tel
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Numaaa

Je suis en panne au milieu des alpes, je ne sais pas qd jarriverai à etre de retour...
Pour le trappage voila comment j'avais procédé:
Entre la résiDence et le premier jardin de l'impasse, il y a un chemin fermé par un portillon, il mène au jardin de  la résidence. Je posait la trappe au pied de ce portillon, les chats y accèdent facilement et ca marché.
Quant à la dame qui dit accepter de poser la trappe chez elle , c'est bien mais elle change d'avis comme de chemise...
si qq un peut transmettre ces infos aux personnes offrant leur aide.

Je ne metendrais pas sur le comportement de la mairie et de la pm mais je n'en pense pas moins...

Des que je rentre, je m'engage à aider aux trappages des chats, si qqn  peut u aller aujourd'hui ca serait le top.

----------


## Numaaa

Circe donne lui mon numéro,  elle m'appelle, je préviens mes parent et elle vient chercher la trappe s'il le faut. En plus j'habite à côté de la gare.
Par contre, que fera telle du chat trapper? La je peux rien faire...

----------


## circe6217

maya2009 n'a pas de voiture et vient par transport en commun
je lui transmets ton tel et te donne le sien

----------


## Gimli

J'admire l'initiative de maya ! C'est sûr que même s'il n'y a qu'un seul chat trappé, c'est tout de même une vie de sauvée; et cela encouragera peut-être d'autres personnes à tenter le coup ! Quel courage de sa part, sans même avoir une voiture, de poursuivre l'oeuvre de Numaaa; je lui souhaite beaucoup de succès dans sa démarche.

----------


## mariecaro

merci à elle pour sa belle iniative....esperons que le max de chats puissent etre sauvés....
 le mp de masse a ete fait car plus les reponses du15/7????

----------


## Maya2009

Me voilà de retour
Bilan: 2 chats

Chat 1: Tigré. Se laisse toucher, prendre sur le bras.
Capturé par la famille du **** édité par la modération (le chat est entré dans leur cuisine et ils navait quà le prendre, cest un habitué chez eux, personne ne connait le propriétaire, tous le monde  aussi plusieurs voisins  ont affirmé quil sagit dun chat sauvage ; quand même à voir si quelquun se manifeste!).

Chat 2 : Noir et blanc. Semble très sauvage (mais peut-être juste le choque dêtre captivé avec la trappe ?)
Capturé avec la trappe dans la cour de la résidence dans langle  avec gardien.

*Urgence pour ce soir :* Finalement, la personne avec laquelle je vis refuse de les garder  et même si cest juste pour une nuit. Au pire des cas, je dormirais dans le garage avec eux mais ce nest pas la solution idéale.
*Vous avez des contacts en IDF qui peuvent dépanner ? Attention* : jhabite à Alfortville, 94) et je nai pas de voiture.
Désolée pour lurgence.

J'ai des photos mais n'arrive pas à les insérer.

----------


## Lady92

::  Maya !
Il faudrait voir si les propositions faites sont toujours valables, mais à mon avis pour ce soir, c'est un peu râpé   ::  

-FLOKELO peut prendre en charge 2 chats, 1 mâle, 1 femelle le temps de la stérilisation plus convalescence, les identifie aussi
-l'asso CAT AND CO peut en prendre 5 mais a besoin qu'on lui capture et à mène à Thouary
-ELHEMINA FA pour 1 adulte
-EGO IDEALIS FA plus aide au trappage et transport
-LIRIEL FA temporaire

----------


## willycat7676

> Me voilà de retour
> Bilan: 2 chats
> 
> Chat 1: Tigré. Se laisse toucher, prendre sur le bras.
> Capturé par la famille du *** édité par la modération  (le chat est entré dans leur cuisine et ils navait quà le prendre, cest un habitué chez eux, personne ne connait le propriétaire, tous le monde  aussi plusieurs voisins  ont affirmé quil sagit dun chat sauvage ; quand même à voir si quelquun se manifeste!).
> 
> Chat 2 : Noir et blanc. Semble très sauvage (mais peut-être juste le choque dêtre captivé avec la trappe ?)
> Capturé avec la trappe dans la cour de la résidence dans langle  avec gardien.
> 
> ...



Comme quoi avec de la détermination ces chats étaient sauvables jusqu'au DERNIER MOMENT
Chapeau MAYA.... vous venez de sauver deux vies....
quand je lis sur votre profil : INACTIF.....????? no! comment!!!!!!

je dis juste que vous ètes extraordinaire*****
Je suis hélas trop loin pour aider
J'espère que les personnes qui s'étaient proposées pour en prendre viendront en aide a ces deux chats....maintenant qu'ils sont trappés...
Quelques paires de bras...quelques bonnes volontés, et tous ces chats etaient sauvés mème in extrèmis...c'était possible...la preuve est là.......
Y'a de qui etre dégouté pour ceux qui vont mourir demain, alors qu'en fait, ils étaient bel et bien sauvables.......
merci MAYA***** deux vous doivent la vie

----------


## willycat7676

> Envoyé par Maya2009
> 
> Me voilà de retour
> Bilan: 2 chats
> 
> Chat 1: Tigré. Se laisse toucher, prendre sur le bras.
> Capturé par la famille du **** édité par la modération  (le chat est entré dans leur cuisine et ils navait quà le prendre, cest un habitué chez eux, personne ne connait le propriétaire, tous le monde  aussi plusieurs voisins  ont affirmé quil sagit dun chat sauvage ; quand même à voir si quelquun se manifeste!).
> 
> Chat 2 : Noir et blanc. Semble très sauvage (mais peut-être juste le choque dêtre captivé avec la trappe ?)
> ...

----------


## Maya2009

*A L'AIDE*
*En attendant, tous se passe mal pour eux et tous sacharne contre nous :*
1) Je ne peux pas les mettre dans la salle de bain comme prévu.

2) Je ne peux même pas les libérer au garage (ma voisine déménage ses affaires demain quelle avait entre stockés dans notre garage et les chats risquent déchapper).

3) Ca me dérange de laisser ces deux dans leurs cages jusqu'à demain soir quand je rentre du travail (donc de 8h20 à 17h30). Mais comment faire autrement ??? Je ne peux quand même pas les remettre en liberté dans la rue où jhabite (ils devraient dabord êtres castrés ou stérilisés !!!. Les gens ici semblent moins hostiles par rapport aux chats, mais cest quand même une ville, pas la campagne donc forte risque dêtre écrasé par une voiture)

4) Le petit noir-et-blanc aura besoin d'une visite chez le veto : éraflure sur la tête et sur le nez, vermifuge au cas où, evtl soin du pelage ... (mais à priori pas durgence dans le sens propre du terme)
Je ne peux pas le toucher car crache et griffe (en plus je ne nai pas dassurance car je ne suis pas dans une asso et mon vaccin de tétanos n'est pas à jour non plus - donc assez risqué pour moi de le tenir lors d'une visite chez un véto)

Si vous avez une idée pour tous ca, faite me savoir !!!

----------


## Lady92

il ne faut surtout pas les relacher, ils n'ont aucun repère là où vous êtes ! Avez vous contacté les personnes qui s'étaient proposé FA et Circe6217 qui est en contact avec l'asso cat & co ?

----------


## willycat7676

Maya je suis sur bordeaux hélas je ne peux aider qu'en paroles .Ne lachez surtout pas les chats ni dehors ni dans votre garage.....
Mettez les trappes avec les chats dedans, dans le garage, et couvrez les trappes avec une couverture (si ce n'est déjà fait) cela les calmera un peu...Par contre il faudrait que vous puissiez leur donner BIEN a manger de la patée, ça aussi ça les aiderait a tenir jusqu'a demain soir...
Vous n'aviez  pas un numéro d'asso a contacter en urgence?
Cat and Co entre autres
Vous avez trappé seule ces deux chats????? C'est ça????

----------


## circe6217

maya !! je n'en crois pas mes yeux!! j'envoie un mail à cat and co, à cette heure impossible de joindre qui que ce soit hélas, 
ces chats souffriront moins à rester enfermés dans vos caisses 24h que dans la fourrière de toute façon
n'avez vous pas réussi à joindre numaa?
j'appelle le peu de personnes à être passées par là à joindre leurs contacts en rp pour sortir maya de ce  guépier !!!!!

----------


## mariecaro

je lui ai mp de voir avec la personne avec qui elle a trappée et j'ai mp numaaa avec son message. moi aussi pas sur place.
lui ai donné a peu pres meme conseil que willycat ou d'emmener le blessé chez le veto le matin pour la journée...
pas les relacher donner demain matin manger,boire ou sachets pour la journée.couverture sur cage laisser espace pour respirer il ne fait pas trop chaud??ds garage??,circe je lui ai donné tel de qq personnes sur sud rp...et de tel à numaaa.merci....

----------


## circe6217

voilà j ai envoyé mail à l asso avec ton tel

----------


## circe6217

j'envoie des appels à l aide aux personnes que je vois en ligne, je ne sais pas quoi faire d autre pour t aider

----------


## circe6217

est ce que le tigré c'est le chat qu on voit sur la photo qui mange devant la niche??

----------


## mariecaro

maya2009 a ecrit + haut:
Vous avez des contacts en IDF qui peuvent dépanner ? Attention : jhabite à Alfortville, 94) et je nai pas de voiture.
Désolée pour lurgence.

J'ai des photos mais n'arrive pas à les insérer.
A L'AIDE
En attendant, tous se passe mal pour eux et tous sacharne contre nous :
1) Je ne peux pas les mettre dans la salle de bain comme prévu.

2) Je ne peux même pas les libérer au garage (ma voisine déménage ses affaires demain quelle avait entre stockés dans notre garage et les chats risquent déchapper).

3) Ca me dérange de laisser ces deux dans leurs cages jusqu'à demain soir quand je rentre du travail (donc de 8h20 à 17h30). Mais comment faire autrement ??? Je ne peux quand même pas les remettre en liberté dans la rue où jhabite (ils devraient dabord êtres castrés ou stérilisés !!!. Les gens ici semblent moins hostiles par rapport aux chats, mais cest quand même une ville, pas la campagne donc forte risque dêtre écrasé par une voiture)

4) Le petit noir-et-blanc aura besoin d'une visite chez le veto : éraflure sur la tête et sur le nez, vermifuge au cas où, evtl soin du pelage ... (mais à priori pas durgence dans le sens propre du terme)
Je ne peux pas le toucher car crache et griffe (en plus je ne nai pas dassurance car je ne suis pas dans une asso et mon vaccin de tétanos n'est pas à jour non plus - donc assez risqué pour moi de le tenir lors d'une visite chez un véto)

Si vous avez une idée pour tous ca, faite me savoir !!!

----------


## mariecaro

@
Localisation: metz moselle lorrain

maya2009   perso je mets des gants de cuir avec des craintifs.....sinon pour le tetanos va voir ton medecin pour voir en fonction de la derniere injection s'il faut ou non faire un rappel(important)...merci.
merci pour ces chats.....

----------


## Maya2009

Pour ce soir, ca va aller (ils ont a manger, a boire et une litiere et vont dormir je pense). Par contre, pour demain je suis obligé de trouver quelqu'un qui peut les prendre (à long terme). Ok pour participation à une partie des frais pour les deux si ca peux aider pour trouver une asso/FA (par ex. frais pour castration/sterilisation ou frais transport ou autres).

Aujourd'hui, j'ai cherché le numéro tél de **** mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé (pas trouvé de site Internet et non référencé dans les pages jaunes).

Merci encore pour votre reactivité, aide et vos conseils.
Bonne nuit.

----------


## circe6217

j'ai envoyé un mail à cat and co

j'envoie un mail à l asso "les chats de limeil" dans le 94
 siège social :
Hôtel de Ville
2, place Charles de Gaulle
94450 Limeil-Brévannes
leschatsdelimeil@gmail.com

----------


## circe6217

as tu vus ou pris en photos des chats non encore sur ce post?

----------


## virginie12

Où en sont ces 2 chats ?

----------


## mariecaro

pour le moment je pense à son domicile à jhabite à Alfortville, 94)  ecrit plus haut...
circe6217  doit avoir les tel de maya2009.

----------


## circe6217

oui j ai son portable, si tu veux bien je te l envoies aussi mariecaro 
....la campagne de capture de la sacpa a dù commencer   ::

----------


## mariecaro

comme tu veux,  les 19-20 absente pour covoit...aurait suremt pas internet.....
j'ai demandé à me retablir les mp ma boite etait pleine.pt etre une solution pour ces 2 minous cette jnée,j'espere....
hs pour le 79 le veto passe mardi ,reservation ce soir avt 17hlundi....à diffuser merci..

----------


## Maya2009

Je ne serait pas joignable sur mon portable (plus de batterie et je n'ai pas mon chargeur sur moi).
Numaa a le n° de tél du bureau au cas où quelqu'un a besoin de me joindre en urgence.
J'essayerai de me reconnecter 2 ou 3 fois dans la journée à ce forum mais pas sûr (énormement de travail aujourd'hui)
Photos transmis à Sév51 qui va les mettre dans ce forum (je nai pas réussit hier)

----------


## willycat7676

> ....la campagne de capture de la sacpa a dù commencer



j'espère que non, que quelque chose va retarder ce trappage...un imprévu, mais quelque chose??????

mais vu le peu de mobilisation pour ces malheureux........
Il doit en rester 13 si on se fie a la quinzaine dont parle Numaaa, et si on enlève les deux sauvés par MAYA...
Il est peut-ètre encore temps de se bouger là pour eux?????
Quelle impuissance d'ètre si loin!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## poppo

Je viens d'avoir le mp de circe ...;;malheureusement je n'ai aucune solution a apporter .Je suis au nord de Paris et les assos d'ici n'interviennent pas vers votre coin malheureusement mais il y a déjà fort a faire ici.....
Avec Virginieç95 nous avons trappé une chatte et ses 3 chatons d'un mois ménacé d'être noyé par la personne qui avait promis de les laisser tranquille dans son garage le temps du sevrage et qui a perdu la tête alors obligé d'intervenir en urgence.
Les chatons ont 1 mois mais mangent tout seul alors ça va aller , on va les faire adopter mais la maman tellement sauvage et personne pour la garder....Notre véto a bien voulu la garder et la stérilise aujourd'hui mais nous sommes obligés de la relâcher demain faute de place alors vraiment désolé mais on ne sait plus ou mettre tous les chats....

Heureuse de voir que Maya  s'est joint a notre combat pour essayer d'en sauver le maximum et tellement désolée de ne pas pouvoir aider.......
Bon courage à tous!

----------


## Maya2009

Les riverains ont tous confirmé que depuis les derniers mois/semaines, il y a de moins en moins de chats sauvages (seulement environ 8 sauvages entretemps??? A vérifier.) Pendant les environ 5 heures sur place, j'ai seulement vu 4 sauvages dont les deux capturés.

Les riverains m'ont dit qu'ils pensaient aux 3 raisons suivantes:
1) le fait qu'une dame qui nourrissait tous les chats tous les jours a dû attêter (elle ne pouvait plus payer la nourriture) -> les chats sont peut-être simplement partis ailleurs pour aller quelque part où il y aura plus de nourriture
2) beaucoup écrasés par des voitures (une fois 3 chats dans la même journée/nuit selon le M du n°1)
3) plusieurs chats trouvés morts dans les jardins (question: morts suite à des maladies contagieuses ou impoisonnés ?)
Infos à vérifier (un après-midi ne suffit pas de se faire réellement une idée de la situation sur place).

----------


## Sév51

> Me voilà de retour
> Bilan: 2 chats
> 
> Chat 1: Tigré. Se laisse toucher, prendre sur le bras.
> Capturé par la famille du 1 impasse Montgardé, Aubergenville (le chat est entré dans leur cuisine et ils navait quà le prendre, cest un habitué chez eux, personne ne connait le propriétaire, tous le monde  aussi plusieurs voisins  ont affirmé quil sagit dun chat sauvage ; quand même à voir si quelquun se manifeste!).
> 
> 
> 
> Chat 2 : Noir et blanc. Semble très sauvage (mais peut-être juste le choque dêtre captivé avec la trappe ?)
> Capturé avec la trappe dans la cour de la résidence dans langle  avec gardien.


Chat 3 : gris (non capturé) semble plaine sur les 2 photos ???

 

Chat 4 : tigré et blanc (non capturé) vient tous les jours chez maison n° 3, a des chatons d'environ 3 semaines mais qui sont cachés, numaaa va essayer aujourd'hui de l'attraper ainsi que les petits)

----------


## Numaaa

Bon, je suis rentrée, je vais aller sur place maintenant, mais bon...
J'ai pas encore récupéré la trappe chez Maya, j'ai 0 places, mais alors 0 de chez 0...

Je vais appeler de suite la présidente de**** voir si elle veut pas venir faire un tour par chez nous, essayer de court circuiter la fourrière, si elle a des solutions...

----------


## Maya2009

**** semble être entre 2h et 3h30 de chez moi en transport public, donc entre 4 et 7 heure pour un aller-retour. Impossible ce soir, je n'aurait plus de train retour! Et je n'arrive pas à les joindre pour voir si on ne pourrait pas se voir à "mi-chemin".
J'ai contacte aussi les autres personnes indiquées sur la liste un peu plus haut mais sans succès pour l'instant.

Hier, j'ai finalement pu prendre une grande cage que quelqu'un m'a gentillement prêté pour qu'un des chats a un peu plus de place. Si je peux la garder de nouveau (il faut que je vérifie), le noir-et-blanc pourra rester dans la grande cage, l'autre (le tigré) - celui qui se laisse attraper - peux se promener librement dans le garage. Ca serait un compromis pour une autre nuit si pas d'autre solution (sachant qu'il n'y a pas de fenêtre donc pas de lumière du jour).  Encore: sous condition que je puisse toujours garder la cage.

----------


## circe6217

peux tu nous mettre les photos des chats?
as tu pu en prendre d autres du site?

----------


## Maya2009

Photos sur page 8 (merci à Sév51 de l'avoir chargé pour moi!)
J'ai vu uniquement 4 chats sauvages, dont 2 que j'ai capturé à l'aide des gens. Les autres 2 y sont toujours. (j'espère du moins!!!)

----------


## circe6217

super pour les photos
pour la chatte grise et blanche chez la dame que m avait indiquée numaa, j'ai téléphoné à cette dame , elle nourrit régulièrement cette chatte mais ne peut assumer de frais pour elle
je pense qu elle accepterait peut être que cette minette soit relachée dans son jardin après stérilisation

----------


## Numaaa

> super pour les photos
> pour la chatte grise et blanche chez la dame que m avait indiquée numaa, j'ai téléphoné à cette dame , elle nourrit régulièrement cette chatte mais ne peut assumer de frais pour elle
> je pense qu elle accepterait peut être que cette minette soit relachée dans son jardin après stérilisation


La première fois, je lui ai posé la question, elle a catégoriquement refusé de la garder, même sans frais...

Sinon, je suis allée sur place cet aprèm, il semblerais que la fourrière ne soit pas passée... Et quand ils vont venir, ils vont pas trouver grand chose...

Aujourd'hui j'ai vu :
- 1 femelle pleine bleue chartreux
- 1 sexe inconnu bleu chartreux poil légerement long, avec étoile sur le poitrail
- La minette tigrée et blanche du n°3
- 1 mâle noir un peu dépoilé
- 1 minette tigrée pleine pleine pleine

Il semblerais que le gros roux et blanc y soit aussi

Ce qui nous fait encore 6 chats...

**** est injoignable, c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé...

Et les deux chat que Maya a trappé ont besoin d'une solution sur le long terme, c'est URGENT AVANT LE WEEK END

*ELLE A FAIT DES HEURES DE TRANSPORT EN COMMUN POUR AIDER CES CHATS ET ELLE EST MAINTENANT DANS UNE SITUATION TRES DELICATE ELLE A BESOIN D'AIDE*

*Il faut donc des FA et des ASSOCIATIONS très urgemment !!*

----------


## Maya2009

J'essaierai de me débrouiller au mieux jusqu'au week-end car le travail ne me laisse pas vraiment le temps de chercher. Mais si vous voyez une possibilité avant - ca serait génial!).
Voilà une possibilité à laquelle j'ai pensé:
Si **** restent injoignables (j'ai essayé plusieurs fois de les joindre - rien), y-a-t-il quelqu'un qui connait une FA dispo plus loin?
Si FA joignable en train/TGV (disons max 3-4 heures de Paris en train), je pourrais y aller déposer les chats ce week-end et ensuite profiter du week-end sur place pour des "petites vacances hors IDF". Côté frais, j'ai des chèques vacances donc ca irait et partir en week-end me fera du bien. :-)
Ca laisse peut-être plus de possibilités.
Je continue à chercher ...
Bonne nuit

----------


## Maya2009

Ca serait trop génial! Merci!

----------


## willycat7676

La fourrière n'est toujours pas passée  pour ces malheureux minous.....
Et pas de mobilisation pour eux (sauf Flokelo et Maya)...alors qu'il est encore temps.......
L'initiative de Maya est très généreuse..... et peut permettre effectivement une FA hors de la RP...
moi-mème ayant 31 chats, et Noireau doudou(EX N°4) de la fourrière du 79, actuellement chez nous en FA DEFINITIVE (comme je m'y étais ENGAGEE), qui est en ce moment mème sur la table d'opé chez mon vétérinaire........ je suis hélas dans l'impossibilité d'ètre FA pour un autre minou....et ça me peine mais c  comme cela...
mon but initial etant de rendre des animaux heureux (le plus heureux possible), et non pas de les entasser...(tout ça pour expliquer que je ne peux pas faire plus)

Mais il est vrai que la petite place pour Noireau, je l'ai trouvée.......
Donc j'espère sincèrement que d'autres personnes trouveront elles aussi cette petite place...Celle du coeur...
en plus il y a sur ce post une maman chat enceinte et pas loin d'accoucher???????
une autre avec des BB......
Bah! ça fera des BB en plus pour la SACPA.......
et les males aussi sont a sauver...

Après faut pas s'étonner que les fourrières s'en donnent a coeur joie...
si on intervient pas avant?????

en tous cas merci MAYA pour les deux vies sauvées
j'espère qu'une bonne àme viendra a leur secours une seconde fois.....
perso je n'écrirais plus ce post
trop de désengagement de la part de certains(que je ne cite pas, c pas le but)......
le but c de sauver les chats avant passage de la fourrière..
après c plus la peine de pleurnicher.....

----------


## Lady92

Merci Maya pour ces 2 loulous  ::  
As tu trouvé une solution de dépannage pour eux ?
J'espère que les autres pourront être capturés avant le passage de la fourrière   ::

----------


## Maya2009

Bonsoir,
Le séjour du petit tigre dans une famille a pû être prolongé jusqu'a demain.
Le petit noir-et-blanc est toujours chez moi. Ce soir, j'ai mis sa cage un peu déhors pour qu'il ne soit pas dans le noir en permanence, et dans la journée, je lui ai mis deux lampes de poche car pas d'électricité au garage. A part ca, toujours à la recherche d'une solution...
Je viens d'envoyer un e-mail à l'"Association Bon Oeil Bon Chat", j'attends la réponse...
Moi aussi, j'espère pour les chats qui sont toujours là-bas ! Soyez forts les petits, ne vous laissez pas attraper par la SACPA !!!

----------


## lochal

Bonjour, 

Avez-vous besoin de covoiturage pour aller sur le site ? Je peux faire  un don de 10 euros, plus ça va être difficile ce mois-ci

----------


## SarahC

Merci lochal, passez vos coordonnées à Numaaa en MP, ça peut être utile. Où vivez vous?

Pour le don, merci aussi, cela peut l'aider! 

Qui a une idée du récap de dons en cours, je crois qu'il y avait des promesses en cours, qqn saurait nous faire un résumé? Merci!

----------


## Maya2009

Numaaa, avez-vous des nouvelles concernant les chats sur place?

----------


## circe6217

désolée, je me suis trouvée avec l ordi en panne depuis mon dernier message,
je vais relancer les asso à qui j'ai écrit, quelqu un a t il un contact dans l asso "les chats de limeil"??

----------


## circe6217

je viens d avoir "les chats de limeil" malheureusement ils sont pleins et donc ne peuvent aider..

----------


## Numaaa

J'ai aucune solution supplémentaire depuis mon dernier message...
J'ai encore appelé Cat&Co sans succès...

On est en plein dans la période de capture, et il n'y a pas eu d'autres propositions...

Certes, il y a des dons, mais ils seront inutiles si les chats sont morts...

(Vais tenter un récap des promesses de dons, et des dons)

----------


## willycat7676

> J'ai aucune solution supplémentaire depuis mon dernier message...
> J'ai encore appelé Cat&Co sans succès...


Et moi j'ai envoyé mon petit don a ****...
ca m'apprendra a attendre et me fier aux actes.....

Si ça se décante pour ces minous, ce que je souhaite de tout coeur, je renverrais a la personne qui prendra en charge......

parce que mème si ce n'est QUE 15 euros.......
Ca fait de la peine qu'ils partent pour rien......
Alors que les besoins sont si grands de partout pour ceux qui oeuvrent pour sauver....

----------


## Maya2009

Elliot, le petit tigre, a recu aujourd'hui son carnet de santé et son premier vaccin de typhus + coryza.
Aussi, la véto a vérifié s'il a une puce électronique - néant.
J'aurais besoin de votre conseil: Est-ce que je devrais/pourrais déjà le faire castrer et même pucer ??? Ou est-ce que je ferais mieux d'attendre au cas ou un éventuel propriétaire se manifeste? Les 8 jours depuis la capture ne sont pas encore passés ...
Merci pour vos conseils

Le petit chat noir-et-blanc reste intouchable (mais j'admets qu'il n'a pas réellement une chance de s'habituer à l'homme car il est dans sa cage toute la journée et je travaille donc il est seul). J'avais demandé de l'aide à quelqu'un qui a essayé de le saisir avec des gants pour mettre un produit contre les parasites (prévention) mais ca n'a pas marché. Il s'est jeté avec ses griffes sur la main (malgré le gant, la main était bien éraflée). Il était impossible de le tenir même juste une seconde. :-(
Du coup, je n'ai pas pu le présenter à ma véto car on aurait pas pu le tenir pendant l'examen (moi je ne saurais pas tenir et la véto a besoin des main libres pour l'examen et les vaccins).
Pour ce chat, la meilleure solution sera probablement de le faire castrer et de le laisser continuer sa vie de chat libre. Mais où? Ca reste à trouver ...

----------


## mariecaro

quel age a t il? le veto pt lui faire un leger sedatif en injectable le tps de l'examen.çà a ete fait à une de mes chattes pour une radio....la dose est calculée en fct de l'age et du poids...il faut mettre des gants en cuir et les saisir derriere la peau du coup comme la mere qd elle les transporte....çà peut fonctionner...ne pas le steriliser trop jeune....pas avt 6 moisvoir7 pour un matou....
possible d'avoir des photos???merci.

----------


## Maya2009

Même avec les gants en cuir, il nous était impossible de faire une prise à la nique - même pas une seconde ou deux. Il faudrait que je lui donne via la nourriture un médicament qui le calme avant d'aller l'amener chez ma véto (à voir avec elle quel calmant n'a pas d'incidence en combinaison avec l'anestésie).

Donc selon vous, pas de contre-indication par rapport à la castration des deux chats et pour la puce d'Elliot même avant les 8 jours?

Si le noir-et-blanc sauvage sera remis en liberté, aura-t-il quand même besoin dêtre pucé (ou tatoué car mieux visible voir les deux)?

----------


## Maya2009

J'ai oublié de préciser que j'ai publié une annonce "chat trouvé" pour Elliot - on ne sait jamais:
http://www.chat-perdu.org/29263

Juste au cas où car il est habitué à l'homme.
Pour l'autre, ce n'est pas la peine (ce n'est pas qu'il ne vaut pas la peine, mais visiblement, il n'a jamais connu de domicile car pas du tout habitué à l'homme)

----------


## Gimli

Pas de nouvelles des autres ? La fourrière n'est pas encore intervenue ?

----------


## Numaaa

Je retrouve le numéro de **** et ensuite, je fais un récap des dons, des chats sortis d'affaire et de ceux qui restent...
Sachant que depuis le dernier récap, je n'ai pas pu y retourner, donc, je ne sais pas si la fourrière s'est déplacé ni quoi que ce soit...

----------


## Maya2009

J'ai le numéro portable de **** mais il n'y a personne qui répond - ni aujours'hui, ni en semaine à différentes horaires. :-(

----------


## Numaaa

Récap des dons et promesses de dons: 
- 20 (Mélusine23) = RECU a AUXILIO
- 60 (Gertrude) 
- 10 (Sulivent)
- 20 (Liriel) = RECU A AUXILIO
- 20 (Alexounette78)
- 30 (Celhyne) = RECU a AUXILIO
- 10 (Lochal)
_____________________________
Total: 170
Total envoyé a Auxilio : 70

+ Le don de Willicat déja envoyé a ****
+ 1 stétril et/ou (?) 1 castration de la part de Flokelo

Voila ou on en est, il y a moyen de faire des choses bien avec ca, mais il faut se bouger, avant qu'ils ne soient tous a la fourrière.

J'ai réussi a avoir ****, mais on a été coupés, j'espère qu'elle va rappeler.
Maya : J'essaye de te rappeler tout a l'heure pour ton histoire de véto

A noter que des dons ont été envoyés a Auxilio, mais je suis prête a les redistribuer si une autre association se manifeste et aide ces chats !!

----------


## Lady92

J'avais aussi proposé 10eur, que je n'ai pas envoyé, car j'attends de savoir où envoyer ! Je l'ajoute au recap




> Récap des dons et promesses de dons: 
> - 20 (Mélusine23) = RECU a AUXILIO
> - 60 (Gertrude) 
> - 10 (Sulivent)
> - 20 (Liriel) = RECU A AUXILIO
> - 20 (Alexounette78)
> - 30 (Celhyne) = RECU a AUXILIO
> - 10 (Lochal)
> - 10 (Lady92)
> ...

----------


## Numaaa

Excuse moi Lady, j'ai épluché les pages, et j'ai du louper ta proposition   ::  

Je suis encore en train de voir comment faire bouger les choses, donc on verra l'envoi effectif des dons un peu plus tard  :: 

Et bien sur, MERCI beaucoup

----------


## Maya2009

Voilà une photo des deux petits déhors qui peuvent ainsi profiter un peu du soleil de midi - même si sur la photo ils ne profitent pas réellement en ma présence. Plus tard, j'ai régardé par la fenetre et il était bien sortis de leur coin.
(actuellement il pleut, j'ai dû rajouter une bache au-dessus)

----------


## Numaaa

Je demande la suppression du nom de l'association moulte fois citée, afin qu'elle ne soit pas trop importunée.

Elle est d'ailleurs en train de tenter de trouver une place de relache pour petit sauvage N&B  :: 

Si besoin, je note ses coordonées, et pourrait aussi les transmettre

----------


## Numaaa

::   ::   ::   ::  
*
ILS NE SONT PAS SAUVES !!! 

ILS ONT ENCORE BESOIN DE MOBILISATION !!

ASSOCIATIONS PAR PITIE MANIFESTEZ VOUS !!

FA VOUS ETES LES BIENVENUES !!*

----------


## willycat7676

Peut-ètre faire une demande dans "recherche famille d'accueil"
et mettre le lien de ce post..
Ils sont en grosse urgence

----------


## Lady92

::  *SVP DE L'AIDE PENDANT QU'IL EST ENCORE TEMPS*  ::

----------


## Maya2009

Voilà, l'association m'a contacté concernant le petit N&B (celui qui est trop sauvage pour FA). La personne m'a donné le contact de leur véto ou je pourrais faire castrer/stériliser le N&B jeudi ou vendredi (il faudra que je trouve un gentil voisin qui m'emmène en voiture). Ensuite, l'asso le récupère de là-bas et prend le relais. Ils vont le relacher à un endroit ou il sera relativement en sécurité (rélativement car il n'y a jamais de garantie à 100%).

Pour Elliot (le tigré) je cherche toujours une FA. Elliot est maintenant castré, pucé et en partie vacciné (rappel des vaccins reste à faire dans quelques semaines).

----------


## Gimli

Et cette association ne veut pas prendre en charge un ou plusieurs autres sauvages à relâcher ? C'est mieux que la fourrière où ils seront pratiquement à coup sûr euthanasiés...

----------


## circe6217

cette asso au départ avait proposé d'en prendre 5, depuis je suppose qu'elle a dù avoir à en sauver plein d'autres....
moi je n'arrive pas à les joindre, maya quand tu les auras peut leur demander si leur demander si la proposition tient toujours?
est ce que les gens chez qui le tigré a été capturé ne le prendraient pas en fa?

----------


## SarahC

> Et cette association ne veut pas prendre en charge un ou plusieurs autres sauvages à relâcher ? C'est mieux que la fourrière où ils seront pratiquement à coup sûr euthanasiés...


Elle en a des tonnes à gérer, et elle est absolument seule. Elle n'a même rien en dons pr stéril et vaccins pr ses autres sauvetages, et elle en sort et en ressort des fourrières, croyez moi.... Je connais un peu son secteur et ses activités, et elle est bien seule ds son coin.....   ::

----------


## Maya2009

Ce soir, j'ai rejoint la dame de l'asso à Noisy-le-Grand. Elle m'a amené chez sa véto qui a de l'expérience avec des chats sauvages  - car ma véto ne voulait/pouvait pas traiter la N&B sauvage. Nous avons donc déposé la N&B (à priori une femelle) pour qu'elle soit stérilisée et pucée. Ensuite, la dame de l'asso va récupérer la petite et s'occuper d'elle jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit prête à être remis en liberté dans le 94 près de chez quelqu'un qui lui donnera régulièrement à manger.

Pour Elliot, je cherche toujours une famille. Mais au moins - vu que la N&B n'est plus là - il peut maintenant déménager dans une double voir triple cage donc il sera plus à l'aise et pourra mieux bouger.

Numaaa,
Comment vont la mère et ses petits ? Y-a-t-il des nouvelles par rapport aux autres?
Je suis ok pour rajouter 20 EUR de dons.

----------


## Numaaa

La fourrière est passée, a attrapé des chats...
Des test FIV+ sont tombés, des piqures léthales aussi d'après ce que je sais...

Il semblerais qu'il n'y ai plus de chats sur le site, j'en sais pas plus, je bosse, et je ne peux pas me rendre labas...

Pour Agatha et les petits, le verdict est tombé, 3 males et une femelle. Un petit gars a une petite systite, mais a eu une dose d'antibio, donc tout devrais rentrer dans l'ordre... Les autres vont très bien...
On prie pour qu'ils ne soient pas tous positifs...

Voila, les nouvelles sont franchement pourries :?

----------


## Celyhne

je suis désolée d'être si loin, j'aurais tellement voulu faire plus et pouvoir vous aider...  ::

----------


## SarahC

Quand tu dis des chats, c tous, ou il en reste?
L'assoc peut se rapprocher de là où ils sont, il y en a peut être encore à sortir de là qd même?

----------


## mariecaro

pauvres minous, triste et lamentable.tous si beaux....la fourriere etait prevue et les malades n'ont plus leur place!!!rip pour eux.....
qui peut savoir s'il en reste encore???

----------


## Gimli

Le SOS est là depuis 3 mois... On avait le temps de les capturer et de les sauver tous s'il y avait eu des FA disponibles; seuls Numaa et Maya en ont accueillis, et ceux-là ont la chance d'avoir la vie sauve ! Encore merci à elles ! Je suis très triste pour tous ces beaux chats et chattes (dont plusieurs pleines) qui ont été capturés par la fourrière... Ici, comme partout, ce sont les FA qui font cruellement défaut, plus encore que les moyens financiers.

----------


## circe6217

la dame qui nourrissait 1 chatte régulièrement (d'après elle , celle ci avait des chatons cachés) pourrait dire si elle la voit toujours ainsi que 2 autres qui venaient dans son jardin
les chats récupérés par maya sont t ils fiv+?

----------


## matoou

et si FIV+ ça change quoi ? sauvés quand même j'espère ?

sinon pour la fourrière ils ont tous été euthanasiés ou certains peuvent encore être sortis ?

----------


## Maya2009

Si quelqu'un peut accueilir un ou plusieurs chats chez lui (FA ou famille definitive), je pourrais essayer de récupérer des chats. Mais d'abord je dois être sûre où ils iront ensuite car je ne peux pas en prendre plus chez moi. J'ai toujours un sur les deux sauvages que j'avais récupérés.

----------


## matoou

bon comme je ne me rappelle plus du tout du début : 
quelle région ? 
les chats : tous sauvages ou certains sont socialisable ? 
d'après ce que j'ai compris il y a eu des FIV sont ils toujours en vie ? si oui peut être voir avec Irko sur ce forum  ::

----------


## Maya2009

Les chats se trouvent/trouvaient dans le 78.
Aucune idée si les FIV+ ont survecu ou non.

Je ne connais pas l'état actuel sur place (je suis dans le 94) mais je peux me renseigner si c'est sûre que quelqu'un peut les prendre ensuite. A ma connaissance seulement 3 sur 8-15 chats, ont pu être capturé avant le passage de la fourrière (dont une femelle qui a ensuite eu des chatons).

Une femelle qui a été nourri par une dame, s'est approché de moi jusqu'a environ 1/2m (pour accéder à sa gamelle) sous condition que je n'essayais pas à m'approcher plus ou de la toucher. Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle est devenu. Je suppose que cette chatte a été capturé par la fourrière (reste à confirmer).
Le chat que je garde actuellement, Elliot, se laisse prendre dans le bras et n'est pas agressif du tout. Au contraire: il fais très attention de bien rétracter les griffes. Par contre, il ne vient pas exprès vers moi - pas étonnant après tous ce que je lui ai fait: capturer, plusieurs transports, castration, vaccins, changements d'environnement à plusieurs reprises en seulement une semaine et demi, plusieurs points de contact ... suffisant pour pertuber même le chat le plus gentil/patient. Depuis, il se méfie un peu de moi (timide mais pas agressive!).
Concernant le reste des chats, numaaa va pouvoir en dire plus (j'y étais seulement un après-midi).

----------


## mariecaro

merci pour ces nouvelles ,maya.

----------


## matoou

il y a une bannière pour ce post ?

----------


## Manue_Blackie_Pilou

j'ai une cage de trappage à prêter si besoin. Ville: Carrières sous Poissy, 78.

----------


## Numaaa

Bon, il n'y a plus de fonction citation multiple, je vais donc tenter de répondre a tout le monde, avec du retard, mais j'ai de bonne raisons, croyez moi ...

1. Selon les riverains, il n'en reste pas, ils ont tous été capturés. *merci de ne pas citer la fourrière directement* 
2. Le FIV, pour nous, ca ne change pas grand chose, mais en fourrière, ils les piquent directement... Quelle est la logique derrière ca, aucune idée...
3. Le post n'a pas de bannière, mais, a priori il est trop tard. J'irai vérifier dès que je le pourrais, mais je ne peux pas dire quand...
4. Merci de ta proposition pour la trappe, mais je pense qu'il est trop tard...

Bilan du SOS: 7 chats sauvés
                   Nombre de mort: indéterminé

----------


## circe6217

je posais la question du test fiv car je n'ai pas confiance en cette fourrière et j'ai du mal à croire qu ils dépensent du fric en test,

----------


## circe6217

une petite note d'espoir l'asso que j avais jointe m'avait expliqué qu'elle récupérait les survivants de cette fourrière, dans le lot il y a peut être des chats de ce site, vous pourriez peut être comparer les chats qu elle a récupérés avec les photos prises sur le site, la minette a peut être survecu!!
et libre à vous d'aider alors l'asso qui comme déjà écrit manque de fa , de dons et aussi de terrains de relache pour les sauvages

----------


## Maya2009

Quelqu'un pourra me renvoyer l'adresse de l'asso et le site Internet par mp svp? Comme ces contacts ont été supprimés de ce forum, il me reste uniquement le numéro de téléphone portable de la responsable (et ca m'embête de l'appeler juste pour ça).
Et j'ai un doute si le site Internet que j'ai trouvé est le bon.
Merci

----------


## Numaaa

Pour conclure cette histoire sordide:

- Agatha la minette noire et blanche est toujours sauvage de chez sauvage. La stérilisation s'annonce, et après la convalescence, elle deviendra mon chat libre
- Grizel, Grégor, Gad et Geoker ont eu trois mois cette semaine et sont partis dans leur nouvelle maison (Gad et Geoker, dans ma famille =)
- Eliott est toujours chez Maya, on va tenter de le faire adopter sans passer par la case FA. Pas par mauvaise volonté, mais ya pas de FA :?
- Il n'y a plus de chats sur le site. Aucun.
- Il y a des chatons a 500 mètres, bientôt ils seront làbas, et ca sera reparti pour un tour
( J'essaierais de les trapper pour éviter ça)

Bilan:
- 5 à 10 morts
- 7 chats sauvés
- Et dans 6 mois, on remet ca :?

Pour finir, j'ai croisé la camionnette de la fourrière dans ma rue, j'adore   ::  

Je demande le classement du sujet, et vu le rapport vie sauvées / morts, plutot dans les "Ils n'ont pas eu de chance"
Merci a tous ceux qui ont aidé, ou tenté d'aider  ::

----------


## Gimli

Le SOS est là depuis 3 mois... On avait le temps de les capturer et de les sauver tous s'il y avait eu des FA disponibles; seuls Numaa et Maya en ont accueillis, et ceux-là ont la chance d'avoir la vie sauve ! Encore merci à elles ! Je suis très triste pour tous ces beaux chats et chattes (dont plusieurs pleines) qui ont été capturés par la fourrière... Ici, comme partout, ce sont les FA qui font cruellement défaut, plus encore que les moyens financiers.

----------


## circe6217

la dame qui nourrissait 1 chatte régulièrement (d'après elle , celle ci avait des chatons cachés) pourrait dire si elle la voit toujours ainsi que 2 autres qui venaient dans son jardin
les chats récupérés par maya sont t ils fiv+?

----------


## matoou

et si FIV+ ça change quoi ? sauvés quand même j'espère ?

sinon pour la fourrière ils ont tous été euthanasiés ou certains peuvent encore être sortis ?

----------


## Maya2009

Si quelqu'un peut accueilir un ou plusieurs chats chez lui (FA ou famille definitive), je pourrais essayer de récupérer des chats. Mais d'abord je dois être sûre où ils iront ensuite car je ne peux pas en prendre plus chez moi. J'ai toujours un sur les deux sauvages que j'avais récupérés.

----------


## matoou

bon comme je ne me rappelle plus du tout du début : 
quelle région ? 
les chats : tous sauvages ou certains sont socialisable ? 
d'après ce que j'ai compris il y a eu des FIV sont ils toujours en vie ? si oui peut être voir avec Irko sur ce forum  ::

----------


## Maya2009

Les chats se trouvent/trouvaient dans le 78.
Aucune idée si les FIV+ ont survecu ou non.

Je ne connais pas l'état actuel sur place (je suis dans le 94) mais je peux me renseigner si c'est sûre que quelqu'un peut les prendre ensuite. A ma connaissance seulement 3 sur 8-15 chats, ont pu être capturé avant le passage de la fourrière (dont une femelle qui a ensuite eu des chatons).

Une femelle qui a été nourri par une dame, s'est approché de moi jusqu'a environ 1/2m (pour accéder à sa gamelle) sous condition que je n'essayais pas à m'approcher plus ou de la toucher. Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle est devenu. Je suppose que cette chatte a été capturé par la fourrière (reste à confirmer).
Le chat que je garde actuellement, Elliot, se laisse prendre dans le bras et n'est pas agressif du tout. Au contraire: il fais très attention de bien rétracter les griffes. Par contre, il ne vient pas exprès vers moi - pas étonnant après tous ce que je lui ai fait: capturer, plusieurs transports, castration, vaccins, changements d'environnement à plusieurs reprises en seulement une semaine et demi, plusieurs points de contact ... suffisant pour pertuber même le chat le plus gentil/patient. Depuis, il se méfie un peu de moi (timide mais pas agressive!).
Concernant le reste des chats, numaaa va pouvoir en dire plus (j'y étais seulement un après-midi).

----------


## mariecaro

merci pour ces nouvelles ,maya.

----------


## matoou

il y a une bannière pour ce post ?

----------


## Manue_Blackie_Pilou

j'ai une cage de trappage à prêter si besoin. Ville: Carrières sous Poissy, 78.

----------


## Numaaa

Bon, il n'y a plus de fonction citation multiple, je vais donc tenter de répondre a tout le monde, avec du retard, mais j'ai de bonne raisons, croyez moi ...

1. Selon les riverains, il n'en reste pas, ils ont tous été capturés. *merci de ne pas citer la fourrière directement* 
2. Le FIV, pour nous, ca ne change pas grand chose, mais en fourrière, ils les piquent directement... Quelle est la logique derrière ca, aucune idée...
3. Le post n'a pas de bannière, mais, a priori il est trop tard. J'irai vérifier dès que je le pourrais, mais je ne peux pas dire quand...
4. Merci de ta proposition pour la trappe, mais je pense qu'il est trop tard...

Bilan du SOS: 7 chats sauvés
                   Nombre de mort: indéterminé

----------


## circe6217

je posais la question du test fiv car je n'ai pas confiance en cette fourrière et j'ai du mal à croire qu ils dépensent du fric en test,

----------


## circe6217

une petite note d'espoir l'asso que j avais jointe m'avait expliqué qu'elle récupérait les survivants de cette fourrière, dans le lot il y a peut être des chats de ce site, vous pourriez peut être comparer les chats qu elle a récupérés avec les photos prises sur le site, la minette a peut être survecu!!
et libre à vous d'aider alors l'asso qui comme déjà écrit manque de fa , de dons et aussi de terrains de relache pour les sauvages

----------


## Maya2009

Quelqu'un pourra me renvoyer l'adresse de l'asso et le site Internet par mp svp? Comme ces contacts ont été supprimés de ce forum, il me reste uniquement le numéro de téléphone portable de la responsable (et ca m'embête de l'appeler juste pour ça).
Et j'ai un doute si le site Internet que j'ai trouvé est le bon.
Merci

----------


## Numaaa

Pour conclure cette histoire sordide:

- Agatha la minette noire et blanche est toujours sauvage de chez sauvage. La stérilisation s'annonce, et après la convalescence, elle deviendra mon chat libre
- Grizel, Grégor, Gad et Geoker ont eu trois mois cette semaine et sont partis dans leur nouvelle maison (Gad et Geoker, dans ma famille =)
- Eliott est toujours chez Maya, on va tenter de le faire adopter sans passer par la case FA. Pas par mauvaise volonté, mais ya pas de FA :?
- Il n'y a plus de chats sur le site. Aucun.
- Il y a des chatons a 500 mètres, bientôt ils seront làbas, et ca sera reparti pour un tour
( J'essaierais de les trapper pour éviter ça)

Bilan:
- 5 à 10 morts
- 7 chats sauvés
- Et dans 6 mois, on remet ca :?

Pour finir, j'ai croisé la camionnette de la fourrière dans ma rue, j'adore   ::  

Je demande le classement du sujet, et vu le rapport vie sauvées / morts, plutot dans les "Ils n'ont pas eu de chance"
Merci a tous ceux qui ont aidé, ou tenté d'aider  ::

----------

